# Ancora il romanzo tradinet



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2015)

Da qualche tempo l ho ripreso. Era un accozzaglia di tutto senza un ordine e ho tentato di darne uno.
Quando ho piú o meno dato un taglio leggibile e soprattutto armonico (piú o meno) alla storia, ho chiesto a chi lo stava scrivendo, se avesse voluto continuare a scrivere.
Ad oggi solo defezioni, quindi...
Vi posto una parte del romanzo rimaneggiato, lo mettere in piú post, cosí se qualcuno fosse interessato a scrivere a piú mani e portarlo a termine, o almeno fino all apertura della Porta...:carneval:.
Mi scriva.

Ora lo posto.
Anzi, prima mi faccio una canna poi lo posto.


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Tablet mi ha lasciato di nuovo a piedi.
Maledetto.


----------



## zanna (29 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il Tablet mi ha lasciato di nuovo a piedi.
> Maledetto.


Segno del destino? :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il Tablet mi ha lasciato di nuovo a piedi.
> Maledetto.


Che figata, ci sgommi pure?


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Segno del destino? :carneval:


No, è solo un cesso di Samsung note 10.
Che se la tira da figo ma è un cesso.
Io odio sSamsung.
Hai intenzione di scrivere?
Stasera provo a far funzionare quella carretta e posto cos ho rimaneggiato.
Magari ti viene la voglia.
Chissá


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2015)

Siiiiii! Il maledetto si è acceso!


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2015)

*1-Tebe*

*ANNO 2035*



Tebe
12 OTTOBRE, 18 E 30
PARIGI


-Dottoressa, ancora qui?-
Tebe si voltò verso la voce, sorridendo appena -Si Alan, ancora qui- rispose stancamente, lanciando una rapida occhiata ai tavoli dissezionatori computerizzati,  tutti occupati - nonostante i morti non scappino, c'è un sacco di lavoro arretrato.- 
Si passò una mano dietro la nuca, stiracchiandosi. Era alla morgue dalle sei di quella mattina e sembrava che fosse piombata in mezzo al miracolo biblico della moltiplicazione dei cadaveri al posto dei pani e dei pesci. 
Sembravano apparire ovunque.
Non che a Parigi non morisse nessuno, anzi, ma quello che Alan non sapeva, come la maggior parte della gente,  era che alcune di  quelle morti non erano naturali. No. Manco per il cazzo. 
E lei. Come molti altri prima, camminava tra gli umani cercando segni e lottando per...
Rise tra sé e sé.
I segni.
Che parola ampollosa di tolkeniana memoria. E per nulla strana a ben pensarci considerato che era stato uno di loro. Un Guardiano dell'Ala dei Saggi,  tra i piú rispettati tra l’altro, che ad un certo punto era entrato in conflitto con il Gran Consiglio, disubbidendo alla regola millenaria di non palesarsi e dare informazioni sul popolo di Era, se non dietro permesso diretto di Minerva e bla bla, e aveva scritto Lo Hobbit. E il signore degli anelli. E aveva lasciato un sacco di scritti dove la terra di mezzo era una riproduzione piú o meno fedele di Era, tentando di seminare il seme della conoscenza, la conoscenza di altro. Un altro che non sempre erano fate e folletti, elfi sessosi e principi fighi e che  la razza umana non era l'unico essere senziente che camminava sulla terra. O nelle sue pieghe.
Ma aveva censurato anche molte cose. I vampiri, per esempio. E di conseguenza i Dormienti.
I Dormienti. 
Un brivido gelido le percorse, insolitamente lento, tutta la spina dorsale, come la punta affilata di un coltello in mano ad un sadico. 
Tebe chiuse gli occhi sorseggiando caffè. Lo sentiva nelle sue ossa di fata che qualcosa di molto brutto stava per capitare.
I segni. Erano. Ovunque.
Strinse gli occhi grigi sormontate da lunghe ciglia scure, cercando di scacciare il freddo che l'aveva avvolta come un fottuto sudario.
-Dottoressa scusi ma...abbiamo lasciato qualche reperto aperto? Non sente anche lei questo odore di...putrefazione?- Alan, il gracile ed ossuto omucolo che sembrava sempre spaventato cominciò ad annusare l'aria, finchè...-Oh...mi scusi. E' lei...- disse tutto di un fiato diventando paonazzo.
Tebe lo fissó qualche istante, poi si annusó  una manica del camice (il terzo di quella giornata)che prima, molte ore prima, era verde mentre in quel momento sembrava solo un camice da macellaio pazzo.
-Si, sono io. Non hai saputo del cadavere in umido? E pensa che mi sono fatta due docce, dopo.-
Alan spalancó gli occhi, assumendo un aria tra il disgustato e il terrorizzato. Lavorava alla morgue come centralinista, ma aveva una particolare avversione per tutto ciò che era morte ed era letteralmente raccapricciato  dai racconti vividi e pieni di particolari schifosi, che la dottoressa ogni tanto gli propinava.
-OH GESU! DOTTORESSA LA PREGO!- tentó di fermarla, cominciando ad indietreggiare per uscire da quella stanza degli orrori ma Tebe ormai, era partita. 
-Alan, non hai idea di cosa abbiamo visto e odorato quando abbiamo dovuto svuotare la body bag. Non c'era più un cadavere, ma un liquame gelatinoso, verminoso e con un odore che...beh quello si sente. Sono anche senza macchina stasera, quindi devo prendere i mezzi e puzzo come se fossi io, in decomposizione e non basta farsi una doccia in certi casi...Pazienza. Sono certa che non mi infastidirà nessuno. A proposito ma sai qual'è la cosa più interessante? Che alcune parti di tessuto non erano liquide ma saponificate. In adipocere sostanzialmente. E  Dio santo quanto puzza anche quella roba. Ma ti dicevo. É stato singolare trovare due decomposizioni diverse nello stesso corpo, come se un pezzo del cadavere fosse stato decomposto dentro la body bag e un altro in acqua per poi essere di nuovo riuniti...perchè sei verde? Ti prego non vomitare qui che mi impressiono. Perché cammini all’indietro come i gamberi ? D’ accordo la smetto e me ne vado.  Buona serata Alan  e buona cena. -
Si alzò dalla sedia, lo oltrepassò e pochi secondi dopo era nel suo ufficio.
Posta, disse al pc e lui cominció a snocciolare mail ologrammate con la voce sintetizzata del mittente.
Respirò profondamente, salutò  oltre le pareti a vetri alcuni colleghi, chiuse il pc e si infilò un cappotto chiaro, dal taglio maschile, appena sopra il ginocchio.
Si raccolse i lunghi capelli rossi sotto una specie di coppola di lana e si avvolse in una sciarpa pelosa rosa confetto enorme.
Quando uscì dall'edificio in acciaio e metallo quasi le mancò il respiro a contatto con l'aria gelida.
Il freddo si era trasformato in miliardi di piccoli uncini che si aggrappavano feroci alla piccola porzione di viso lasciata scoperta e li sentiva oltrepassare la lana, infilarsi nel naso, scendere in gola, fino ai polmoni, ferendoli.
Le mancò il respiro e cominció a tossire.
Una mini era glaciale. Ecco cosa stava arrivando. Una mini nella migliore delle ipotesi, una vera era glaciale nella peggiore. Perché una vera, avrebbe voluto dire guai. Grossi guai. E per dirla alla maniera umana...sarebbero stati nella merda fino al collo.
L’inverno più  freddo degli ultimi 250 anni, continuavano  a ripetere i meteorologi della tv.  Effetto serra, effetto topo, effetto scoregge assassine  dei ragni australiani.
Certo, pensò Tebe, tutto giusto. Gli umani avevano ancora qualche problema con il rispetto della natura e lo sviluppo delle energie alternative, ma  avevano fatto passi da gigante in merito, ma per quanti chilometri avessero percorso sulla strada dell’evoluzione, non potevano immaginare cosa realmente stava succedendo.
Tebe si strinse di più nel cappotto, maledicendosi per non avere dietro una delle tisane liofilizzate  magiche di Lunaiena. Un sorso e si poteva girare nudi senza sentire il freddo o avere danni, fino a -100.
Inutile starci a pensare. Doveva muoversi. Stava gelando.
Fece un passo. Si fermò.  E alzò gli occhi al cileo. Fissò la coltre scura stringendo gli occhi. Li chiuse. Li riaprì. Li chiuse ancora. E ancora li riaprì.
Non erano i suoi occhi pieni di stanchezza, ma  il cielo sembrava davvero basso.  E pesante.
Un altro segno, di cui lei sapeva solo dai libri di Era. Dalle storie delle precedenti guerre di dominio. Non era un buio normale. Era un buio vivo, parte della stirpe vampirici e dei loro alleati.
Strinse le mascelle. La notte sarebbe diventata nemica. Avrebbe cambiato odore e forma. Solo gli abitanti di Era e qualche raro umano con il Dono, potevano vedere e percepire quel fenomeno. E infatti, guardandosi intorno, nessuno dei parigini che si affrettavano a tornare a casa, aveva notato quel cielo notturno così basso, assorbiti totalmente dalle loro vite.
Tornò a guardare il cielo. 
Vite. 
Avrebbero ancora avuto tutti loro, abitanti di Era e umani, una vita degna di quel nome?
Non lo sapeva. L'unica cosa certa era che i segni descritti nei libri, c'erano tutti.
Il freddo. Il cielo basso. I cadaveri completamente prosciugati di sangue e anima.
Si morsicò il labbro inferiore, senza riuscire a staccare gli occhi dal buio sopra di lei. 
Il re si stava svegliando. L' Assoluto stava venendo a prenderli.
Scoppiò improvvisamente a ridere. Per la Grande Madre, quanto era negativa, enon era da lei. Forse stava accusando un pò di stanchezza o piú verosimilmente la riunione del Gran Consiglio a cui stava  andando, le aveva smosso i ritmi circadiani piú di quanto fosse disposta ad ammettere.
Storse il naso e scese velocemente la prima rampa di scale della metro, infilandosi in un ascensore insolitamente vuoto, schiacciando -17. Si appoggiò ad una parete di acciaio completamente rigata, chiudendo per un istante gli occhi.
L' ascensore si mosse con un sibilo e un leggero scatto. Tebe diede un’occhiata distratta al  pulsante luminoso pensando che solo quelli del suo popolo potevano vedere il piano -17. Gli umani e i vampiri o gli altri stronzi che stavano con il male. 
No.
Come molte altre cose fortunatamente.
Il viaggio fu breve. Un' altra lieve scossa,   un altro sibilo  e le porte si aprirono.
Uscì, investita di luce e colori,  respirando a pieni polmoni l'aria della sua terra, tiepida e profumata. 
Era. 
Una dimensione parallela a quella terrestre, da sempre esistita.
Bentornata a casa, Guerriera Tebe.
Lei alzò lo sguardo verso le due enormi statue di marmo bianco a forma di cobra reale, immobili e magnifiche stagliate verso un cielo azzurrissimo, sorridendo ai Guardiani Primi di Era -Ciao ragazzi che si dice da queste parti?-
Loro, come sempre, non risposero e lei, facendo spallucce, cominció a spogliarsi di ogni indumento, e poi. Con un brivido pre orgasmatico di piacere, dispiegò le grandi ali a farfalla trasparenti rosa cangianti, facendole muovere velocissime nell'aria calda e profumata. 
Era a casa. Libera. 
-Quando cresci ? Infilati questi. Il Consiglio ti aspetta.-
La luce davanti a Tebe  sparí improvvisamente. Perse il ritmo del volo e cadde a terra non proprio in modo fatesco -Ciao Min, buongiorno anche a te- le rispose togliendosi dalla faccia un elegante tunica di seta rossa che la Gran Sacerdotessa le aveva lanciato, mentre tentava di rimettersi in piedi e poi chinando leggermente il capo - peró non capisco perché  ti scomodi  ogni volta a venirmi a prendere. Sei la Gran sacerdotessa del consiglio dei Guardiani, avrai cose piú importanti da fare che il comitato di mala accoglienza. Pure i serpenti sono stati piú empatici. -
Un borbottio simile ad un tuono lontano, fendette per un istante l'aria tersa. Tebe si voltò le statue sbattendo innocentemente gli occhi -Non c'è l' ho con voi ragazzi, sia chiaro. Era per fare un esempio.-
-Si, infatti. Avrei altro da fare decisamente, ma finchè non cresci alcune cose devono aspettare.- la gran sacerdotessa schioccò un dito e due cavalli apparvero -Sbrigati. Ci sono già tutti. Manchi solo tu. Come al solito del resto.- 
Min salì a cavallo e Tebe le fece una linguaccia. Strega e rompicoglioni. Ecco cos'era. Saggia certo. Ma rompicoglioni.
-Ti ho visto- disse Min - e non mi fai ridere.-
-Non salgo a cavallo, vengo volando. Come puoi ben immaginare nel mondo umano non ho molte occasioni per farlo...-
-Fa come ti pare. L'importante è che arrivi. Vestita ovviamente.-
E sparí. 
Tebe si infilò la tunica rossa, sentendosi leggermente a disagio.
Il rosso era il colore dei Guardiani Guerrieri  e lei, di Guardiano  Guerriero, aveva ben poco. 
Sbuffó, e si diresse sfarfallando verso nord. Alla riunione del Gran Consiglio.


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2015)

*2-Tebe*

BERLINO, STESSO MOMENTO

Joey Blow fissava il cadavere completamente dissanguato dentro la vasca da bagno incrostata di sporcizia e ruggine, in un merdoso appartamento di un altrettanto merdoso residence con un merdoso...
-Salve detective, brutta storia eh? Chissà che è successo.-
Joey fissò il nuovo medico legale, un tipo dinoccolato dall'aria disagiata, che guardava il cadavere come se fosse un bellissimo scherzo fatto ad una serata di addio al celibato.
-Spero mi dia qualche indicazione lei per capire cosa sia successo...- rispose piatto, senza nessun colore nella voce.
Il medico rise, aggiustandosi gli occhiali dalla montatura nera e spessa, in pandan con i capelli scuri e unti - Già, vero. Allora...hum...ecco...Oh che figata.  Ma é completamente dissanguato! Che cosa insolita!-
Per te insolita, coglione. Joey toccò l'impugnatura della sua pistola infilata nella fondina dietro la schiena, pensando che stava davvero sentendo la nostalgia del vecchio patologo, un uomo senza sbavature, mai un sorriso, mai uno scherzo, mai una parola più del necessario.
Si. Si erano trovati bene insieme. Si capivano e avevano sempre lavorato sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda, non come con quello, che era scemo come la merda,  finito li per caso portato da una stracazzo di raccomandazione, fatta da un altro impiastro tale e quale lui.
-Ci vediamo domani.- disse Joey uscendo dal l'appartamento.  Era completamente inutile stare a parlare con quella nullitá, avrebbe letto il rapporto dopo. Forse.
E non perchè non avrebbe voluto farlo ma aveva la sensazione che...
-Agli ordini detective Bley! Domani presente come al solito!-
Joey si voltò a guardarlo. Lo fissó.
Il giovane dottore rimandó lo sguardo. Sorrise. Sorrise ancora. Cominció a grattarsi la testa chiedendosi perché il detective lo stava fissando senza muovere un muscolo e con un espressione aggressiva che non capiva.
-...hem..hum...cioè. ..nel senso...tutto bene detective Bley?-
-Blow. B. L. O. W, testa di cazzo.-


Fuori dal residence fatiscente, Joey rabbrividì dal freddo, alzando gli occhi al cielo. Che strano. Gli sembrava piú basso. E di consistenza diversa. Come se fosse...non aria ma...
Si stropicció gli occhi con le dita e sentí sulle palpebre un leggero formicolio. 
Riguardó il cielo. E no. Non ci stava vedendo male. Era proprio diverso.  Che fosse un illusione ottica dovuta al freddo?
Si infilò in macchina  archiviando il fenomeno cielo basso, mise un canale di musica qualsiasi e cominció a concentrarsi su ció che davvero lo interessava.
In sei mesi quello era il terzo cadavere strano, e per strano intendeva dire. Niente ferite apparenti. Niente sangue. Niente. Nemmeno una goccia sulle scene del delitto e strano perché gli altri due casi simili glieli avevano tolti senza nessuna spiegazione e in 24 ore  bollati come top secret dalle alte sfere.
Perchè? Non riusciva a capirlo.
Nessuno degli anemici morti era un nome altisonante o legato alla politica o alla malavita. Erano solo feccia bastarda che meritava di morire eppure, quella feccia, quel niente di umanità,  erano top secret.
Perché?
Non riusciva a trovare una spiegazione razionale, inseguiva solo pensieri e sensazioni che se erano giusti anche quel caso, entro il mattino dopo, gli sarebbe stato tolto senza nessuna spiegazione.
A quel punto, la sua strada sarebbe stata obbligata. Avrebbe indagato. Seriamente. Molto seriamente, non come prima che aveva semplicemente ficcanasato  senza impegno, non avendo tra l’atro trovato nulla di strano.
Eppure  quel maledetto nulla gli urlava nelle orecchie.  Gli faceva tenere i sensi all’erta, anche se non sapeva da chi o che cosa. 
Si fermó davanti ad un semaforo rosso in  rive strass, seguendo distrattamente con lo sguardo una coppia di ragazzi  abbracciati attraversare la strada, che luccicava di ghiaccio come fosse stata coperta da un tappeto di diamanti. Faceva talmente freddo che l' aria sembrava solida, solcata da venature simili al vetro.
Il semaforo diventó verde e lui, fottendosene del codice della strada, fece un inversione ad u.
Doveva parlare con il dottor  London, il vecchio anatomo patologo. 


Quando lo vide gli venne quasi voglia di abbracciarlo, ma si trattenne e si limitó a stringerti la mano.
Il vecchio anatomo patologo, il dottor J.S. London,  guardó Blow da sopra le sue lenti, leggermente stupito. Era evidente che non si aspettava una sua visita, ma non sembrava per nulla dispiaciuto, anche se la sua espressione non tradiva nessun tipo di emozione. Mai. Ma Blow lo conosceva bene. Quattordici anni di omicidi e indagini insieme, avevano creato una sorta di empatia. 
-Come mai da queste parti Detective Blow?- gli indicò una sedia di metallo, vicino ad una scrivania, facendogli cenno di sedersi.
Perché cazzo sono qui? Joey ebbe un attimo di paesi cerebrale. Non aveva una ragione specifica in effetti per essere li, e si accorse solo in quel momento di avere seguito un istinto. L'istinto. Sembrava che non stesse facendo altro ultimamente.
Si sedette e le parole gli uscirono da sole - Cadaveri completamente dissanguati. Senza ferite apparenti, nessun nesso tra loro. -
Il dottor London aggrottó le sopracciglia - La relazione del patologo cosa dice?-
-Niente. Mi hanno tolto i casi in poche ore. Ammesso siano state stilate, non ho mai potuto leggerle. Oggi il terzo cadavere in un mese. Mi toglieranno anche questo.-
Il vecchio patologo cominció ad accarezzarsi ritmicamente e lentamente i baffi bianchi piuttosto folti poi,  piantando i suoi occhi scuri contornati da rughe solcata gli chiese a bruciapelo -  E perché é qui?-
Blow ci pensó un istante.
Non lo sapeva.


ERA, STANZA DEL GRAN CONSIGLIO
Tebe era rimasta ad ascoltare attentamente ogni Informatore arrivato dalla dimensione degli umani e le notizie non erano rassicuranti. Ma lo sapeva giá,  come lo sapevano tutti i partecipanti della riunione del Gran Consiglio.
Era seduta nello spicchio dell 'Ala delle fate Guardiane, vicino al gruppo dei Guerrieri e quello dei Sapienti. Poco piú in lá,  il gruppo dei Misti che sembrava il piú nervoso. E l' ala dei Guaritori, con davanti quella dei Saggi.
-Gli omicidi di anime perse stanno calando un pò ovunque allora...- disse Minerva dopo che l'ultimo Informatore aveva  finito di parlare - vuol dire che il Re si sta risvegliando, ora non ci sono più dubbi.-
La sala piombò nel silenzio. Poi cominciò a levarsi un leggero mormorio. Tutti sapevano del libro del tempo e di quello che un secolo e mezzo prima era successo. Il reggente dei vampiri Kid era riuscito a penetrare le loro difese e leggere cosa portava scritto nelle sue pagine mutevoli.
Infine il male avrebbe vinto. Annientando tutto. L' Assoluto non avrebbe lasciato scampo.
-Il libro del tempo si può riscrivere. E' stato letto il futuro.-  Sbriciolata, dallo spicchio dei Guerrieri, si alzò a parlare, fissando tutti uno per uno.- e  il futuro si può cambiare.- la sua sottile e rossa coda flessuosa  sembrava fendere l'aria.
-Ma niente è cambiato. Le parole sono ancora li, uguali a prima. Da almeno un secolo, e non è servito a nulla modificare  le nostre strategie.- rispose Nausica scuotendo la testa e le ali. Dal lato delle fate si levó un ritmico frullare, che provocó per qualche istante una leggera brezza.
Sbriciolata sorrise sarcastica -Perchè non abbiamo mutato davvero la strategia. Noi come Guardiani e Guerrieri abbiamo sempre protetto il mondo degli umani con la magia e qualche guerra al loro fianco. Non abbiamo mai attaccato, ma sempre difeso.- fece una pausa, tornando a guardare tutta l'assemblea - Evidentemente, questo non basta. Evidentemente dobbiamo intraprendere nuove strade.-
-NO!- sbottò Minerva mentre intorno a lei qualche piccola scossa elettrica cominciava a crepitare inquietante.- Non attaccheremo e non faremo alleanze con gli umani. Non devono sapere di noi. E' pericoloso. Sono esseri gretti. E inferiori. L'evoluzione non gli insegna niente. No. Non se ne parla.-
-Ma sanno già di noi...- si intromise Lunaiena dall'ala dei Guaritori.
-Sanno già a livello di leggende. Favole. Racconti horror. Nulla di piú e chi si ostina a dire che esistiamo, viene bollato come un visionario.  A riprova che gli umani sono stupidi e non sono  pronti. Per noi.-
-No Minerva, alcuni umani sanno di noi. Hanno sempre saputo. Ed è stato grazie a loro che oggi siamo ancora una dimensione libera, ma dobbiamo coinvolgerli di più. Si parla anche del loro futuro. Non dico di fare un edizione speciale a reti unificate mondo, ma dobbiamo cominciare a fidarci di loro.- si intromise Uhlalà.
-Ribadisco fortemente il mio no. E'  pericoloso.  Non ne voglio più discutere.-
Uhlalá tacque, scambiando un occhiata con Sbriciolata, che  riprese la parola con un sospiro di frustrazione -Dobbiamo lottare, anche con la tecnologia. Che noi non abbiamo, ma hanno gli umani. E i vampiri. Magia e tecnologia. -
-Non pronunciare la parola vampiri in questo luogo, Sbriciolata- sibiló Minerva affilando gli occhi. Le scariche intorno a lei erano sempre piú crepitanti e stavano cambiando colore. Da un bianco abbagliante, ora avevano riflessi porpora.
-Mi dispiace Minerva.- Sbriciolata chinó il capo in segno di rispetto, fissando il pavimento in legno. Poi rialzó gli occhi. -Contesto ufficialmente questa tua decisione. Chiedo al Gran Consiglio di mettere ai voti la ricerca dei Dormienti e la strategia di offesa.- 
Nella grande stanza si levò un brusio di incredulità e tutte le teste delle varie fazioni cominciarono una specie di ping pong guardandosi gli uni con gli altri.
Contrastare una Gran sacerdotessa era quasi sacrilego, ancora di piú chiedere al Gran Consiglio di cambiare una sua decisione.
-Ai voti?- rispose Minerva, inarcando un sopracciglio. 
-Si. Ai  voti.-
-Chiedo anche io che venga messa ai voti.- Uhlalá si alzò dal suo posto.
-Anche io.- rispose il Guerriero Feather alzandosi.
E poi Passante. Tebe. Nausicaa. Erab. Ologramma, Tessa, Mary The Philips,  Fantastica...Non c'era Ala del grande cerchio che non avesse un suo rappresentante in piedi. 
-Tu stai troppo con gli umani Sbri...- disse Minerva, fissando la come se invece fosse stata l' unica.
-Cosa che dovresti fare anche tu, parlandoti con rispetto. Non dimentico chi sei e cosa fai per il nostro mondo, ma il libro del tempo non è cambiato. La nostra rotta è sbagliata. Dobbiamo allearci con gli umani, sceglierli e addestrarli in maniera superiore a quanto facciamo adesso. E trovare i Dormienti. -
Gli occhi di Minerva fiammeggiarono, ma Sbriciolata sostenne lo sguardo.- Non è grazie ai teorici di questo Consiglio se i Vampiri e i loro alleati non hanno mai vinto le guerre precedenti per il Dominio. E' stato grazie a noi Guerrieri, e a tutti quelli che attivamente si sono "sporcati" le mani-
-Nessuno mette in dubbio il valore e l'importanza della guerra in...-
-No Minerva. Tu la stai mettendo in discussione.-
-L'ultimo scontro per il dominio è stata nel 1823 e potevamo lottare ad armi pari. Ma oggi..-
-Oggi lotteremo meglio. Con la tecnologia. E gli informatori. Minerva. Dobbiamo attaccare, prima che si risvegli il loro Re. Dobbiamo stanarli nei loro rifugi, nelle loro tombe, nelle loro cripte. Annientarli. Sterminarli. Ci siamo sempre difesi. Ora basta. E dobbiamo trovare i Dormienti.-
Sbriciolata abbracciò lentamente con lo sguardo ogni persona del consiglio, poi tornò a guardare la Sacerdotessa.
-Ti chiedo di mettere ai voti. Io non voglio più difendermi. Voglio attaccare. Siamo pronti ad istruire umani. Molti li abbiamo già individuati.-
-Perchè io non lo sapevo? State mettendo a rischio la sicurezza del nostro mondo.-
-Te lo sto dicendo ora. E ti sto chiedendo di ascoltarmi. Dobbiamo attaccare.-
Minerva fissò il vuoto per qualche istante - E sia. Che si metta ai voti. -
Tebe diede una rapida occhiata a Nausica. I Dormienti.  Aveva i brividi. Solo una volta si erano alleati con loro. Alla prima guerra. E i racconti erano raccapriccanti. Ma non aveva guardato Nausicaa per quello. No, ma perché Nausicaa…
Distolse lo sguardo.
La votazione fu breve.
Attacco.


----------



## Tebe (29 Aprile 2015)

C'è ne sono ancora.
Li metto piú tardi.
Ora c é il pezzo di Passante, che sembra almeno lui voler continuare a scrivere.
:unhappy:


----------



## zanna (29 Aprile 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, è solo un cesso di Samsung note 10.
> Che se la tira da figo ma è un cesso.
> Io odio sSamsung.
> Hai intenzione di scrivere?
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl: cos'è una proposta? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

*3-Passante*

Passante

*​ERA, SALA DEL GRAN CONCONSIGLIO*

-Il libro del tempo si può riscrivere. E' stato letto il futuro.- Sbriciolata si alzò a parlare, fissando tutti uno per uno. Sfidandoli-. I suoi occhi indugiarono per una frazione di secondo su Passante. Lui indurì lo sguardo, serrò la mascella. Non si sarebbe fatto coinvolgere. No, non lo avrebbero avuto. 
-NO!- sbottò Minerva mentre intorno a lei qualche piccola scossa elettrica cominciava a crepitare inquietante.- Non faremo alleanze con gli umani. Non devono sapere di noi. E' pericoloso. Sono esseri gretti. E inferiori. L'evoluzione non gli insegna niente. No. Non se ne parla.-
Passante sentì la rabbia montargli nel petto. Controllò il respiro, non si mosse. Sapeva che lo guardavano. Tebe, Lunapiena, chi altro?
-Dobbiamo lottare. Anche con la tecnologia. Che noi non abbiamo, ma hanno gli umani.
Strinse le mani, sentì le unghie entrargli nei palmi. “Tecnologia” è una parola buttata lì per caso? O è un messaggio per lui? Sbriciolata non lo guarda. La riunione è finita. Passante esce, veloce, senza guardare nessuno. Attraversa a passo svelto il corridoio. 
-Passante…-
-No.-
-Passante!- si ferma e fissa Sbriciolata negli occhi. 
-No, Sbriciolata no. Io ne sto fuori, e tu vedi di lasciare fuori chi sai tu. è un essere… come ha detto Minerva? Inferiore, no? Gretto. E allora lascialo fuori.-
Vuole andarsene, ma Sbri gli afferra un braccio. 
-Non è possibile nessuno può essere lasciato fuori, adesso. Nessuno è al sicuro.-
Passante sente il cuore fermarsi. -Qui c’è troppa gente, Sbriciolata. Seguimi.-
Entrano nell’ufficio di Passante. Sbriciolata lancia una rapida occhiata intorno. 
-Il tuo ordine è imbarazzante.-
-Già.-
-Eri diverso, prima.-
-Ero felice, prima. Che cosa sai di lui?-
-Ci sono dei movimenti…-
-Dove?”-Sbriciolata lo guarda in silenzio. 
-Cazzo Sbri, mi devi parlare, voi me lo dovete, lo capisci, questo? Me lo dovete!-
-A Berlino. Stanno accadendo delle cose a Berlino.”
Lui si volta verso la finestra. 
-Sbri,  per favore, vai via.-
-Passante… -
-Devo pensare.-
-Allora è vero? E’ lì che lo hai nascosto, a Berlino?- la sua voce si è fatta più dolce.
-Devo pensare- Si volta di nuovo verso Sbri. È pallido. Sbriciolata si dirige alla porta.
-Abbiamo bisogno di te, sei un ottimo stratega, Passante-
-Lo ero. E non ero solo ottimo, ero il migliore, per la verità.-  Accenna a un sorriso, ma riesce appena a tirare l’angolo destro della bocca, in una smorfia. 
-Passante
-Dimmi-
-Puoi far sapere a Minerva che le chiederò un colloquio. Ma ci saranno delle condizioni. E non scenderò a compromessi.- Nonostante la tensione e la preoccupazione Sbriciolata non può far a meno di sorridere tra sé. Saranno una squadra perfetta.


BERLINO, STESSO MOMENTO 
Matteo si fermò davanti a una vetrina. Maglioni. Ce ne era uno con il collo alto, marrone e grigio… assomigliava a quello che… appoggiò la fronte al vetro, assalito da una malinconia indicibile. Il vetro era una lastra di ghiaccio, fu travolto dai brividi. Si incamminò veloce verso il laboratorio. 
Trovò il vecchio anatomopatologo con un uomo che non aveva mai visto. Sembrava un poliziotto. O forse… sentì un tremore nella pancia. Forse era lì per lui, forse lo avevano trovato. 
“Detective Joey questo è il dr. White, il mio collaboratore. Faceva il ricercatore negli stati uniti” Ah, il detective. L’anatomopatologo gliene ha parlato, in passato. Lo guarda negli occhi. Dentro agli occhi. Fruga nel suo sguardo. E si rassicura. Anche se gli viene da sorridere: deve essere una bella testa di cazzo. E infatti ascoltandolo parlare ne ha la conferma: vuole seguire da solo un caso che gli hanno tolto… pensa te.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

*4- Tebe*

Tebe



Attacco.
Quella parola le rimbombava nella testa come un insetto impazzito, nonostante fosse uscita dalla sala del gran Consiglio da qualche minuto.
Attacco.
Camminava spedita su uno dei tanti ponticelli della cittadella di Irinhas, la Capitale di Era, una piccola fortezza magica abitata da un migliaio di Eletti, salutò nel mentre alcuni amici senza fermarsi, oltrepassò il giardino delle farfalle, la fontana delle luci e finalmente.
Casa. 
Guardò la costruzione che sembrava interamente fatta di edera e legno, dalle linee sinuose e grandi finestre vetrate a golfo che sembravano cangianti nella luce eraniana, una luce, uno specchio di colori totalmente diverso da quello della terra.
-Hei Tebe ciao! Bentornata. Una tisana?-
Si voltò verso la voce e sorrise a Thia, una del Popolo Basso, che la guardava con le braccia grassocce conserte e l’aria severa.
-Ciao...no, un altra volta. Sono sempre di corsa lo sai e…-
Lei gli si parò davanti, fissandola. Era alta solo un metro e trenta, ma incuteva timore. Spesso, vero terrore.
Tebe abbassò lo sguardo, sospirando – Thia ti prego, ho davvero fretta…-
-Avresti bisogno più che altro uno dei miei integratori.  Guardati. Sei pelle e ossa.- e le diede un pizzicotto sul polso.
-Haia! Thia non sono pelle e ossa. Sono una fata. Siamo pelle e ossa!-
-Non è vero. Guarda Nausicaa…lei è una splendida fata con della carne intorno alle sue ossa cave. Tu non hai nulla. Solo ossa cave, appunto.-
-Nausicaa è di un'altra casata, la sua stirpe è diversa dalla mia.-
-Non fare tanto la saputella sai, posso ancora sgridarti. –
Tebe si strinse la radice del naso con due dita, respirando.  
Thia era stata la sua balia, e la sua prima insegnante di magia verde.  Molti del Popolo  Basso erano guaritori,  lei una delle più potenti.
Poca magia e tanta natura.  Tebe, insieme a Sbri, la chiamavano Thiaecobio, la prima guaritrice a vedere l’uso della magia come i petrolati nei cosmetici.
-Lo so che puoi ancora sgridarmi, ma davvero. Non ho tempo. –
Thia strinse le labbra carnose e si mise da parte, mentre frugava dentro il suo gonnellone pieno di campanelli e pizzi, verde cupo – Tieni queste…- le infilò un mano un sacchettino scuro, con dentro qualcosa che sembrava…muoversi. Tebe guardò il sacchetto, chiuso con un lucchetto magico e…si. Si muoveva. Decisamente si muoveva.
-Che c’è qui dentro?- cniese per nulla turbata, anche se sapeva giá la risposta. 
-Smerilli.- rispose lei, come se le avesse fatto una domanda idiota, e infatti – Manchi da Era da troppo tempo evidentemente, se non riconosci gli Smerilli.- e le lanciò un’occhiata pesantemente accusatoria
-Ti prego, non guardarmi come se avessi fatto un genocidio di farfalle…- le rispose.
-Te li ho preparati al gusto di vaniglia. Faresti bene a mangiarne subito uno.-
-Ti assicuro che non sono deperita al punto di dover cacciare in bocca uno Sm...-
-Non farla tanto lunga. Gli umani mangiano normalmente gli Smerilli e gli piacciono pure.-
-Non è la stessa cosa. Gli Smerilli degli umani sono microscopici  fermenti lattici che nemmeno vedono e  mangiano negli yogurt, non dei fermenti  potenziati e grossi come larve, che si dimenano pure. E poi. Parliamoci chiaro. Io amo i vermi, sono esserini deliziosi e ne vedo a iosa nel mio lavoro umano, ma gli Smerilli hanno un sapore che….- storse la bocca. Erano davvero acidi, di un acido che bruciava il senso del gusto per almeno un ora. Ma non era nemmeno quello pensandoci bene.  Quello che più odiava Tebe degli smerilli, oltre a dimenarsi in bocca come degli indemoniati, era che quando doveva spaccargli con i denti, la loro scorza sottile e a tratti croccante, lasciava defluire una specie di crema semi gelatinosa, con la stessa consistenza dello sperma umano, che quando la mandavi giù si attaccava alle pareti della gola, sentendola scendere millimetro per millimetro, con in piú una nota untuosa. 
Non che lei schifasse lo sperma umano, ma non in quella quantità. Dentro uno Smerillo medio ci stavano almeno due cucchiai colmi di “crema simil sperma oleosa”.
E che cavolo. Era una fata, mica una porno diva.
-Ma non si dimenano perché sono vivi, e poi non si dimenano nemmeno. Si muovono per l’effetto  delle incredibili sostanze benefiche al loro interno sempre in evoluzione. Avanti Tebe,  capisco che la laurea umana in medicina ti abbia dato nozioni diverse ma prima di tutto tu sei un medico di Era. Lo sai che qui le regole sono diverse. Quindi non discutere oltre,  e mangia uno smerillo al giorno. E  per avere la certezza che tu lo faccia, ho inserito un semplice incantesimo che farà in modo che tu non te lo dimentichi.-
Tebe riguardò il sacchetto. Poi riposò gli occhi su Thia – Che genere di incantesimo?- aveva deciso di abbozzare. Non aveva tempo. Voleva solo entrare solo in casa, liberarsi dalla tunica rossa e magari farsi una vaporizzazione di Salvia Divinoris terrestre, che su Era cresceva benissimo.
-Mangia uno smerillo al giorno e non dovrai preoccuparti.-
Allungò le braccia verso la fata, e la sua espressione divenne improvvisamente dolce.  Ma fu un attimo, poi tornò seria.
Tebe si accucciò a terra e abbracciò la morbida Thia strettamente,  aspirando profumo di bosco e frutti.
Le sue ali fremettero, dispiegandosi libere nell’aria, poi avvolsero la donna del Popolo Basso, nascondendola per un attimo agli occhi del tutto.
Thia la fissò con i suoi occhi scuri e le diede un bacio sulla fronte – Tebe. Stai attenta. State attenti.-
Si liberò dalle ali, e senza aggiungere altro o voltarsi indietro, sparì oltre l’uscio della sua casa.
Tebe rimase alla fine del ponticello, con il sacchetto di Smerilli in mano che  continuavano a muoversi.
Ci mancavano solo quelli, pensò. 
La sua testa tornò alla riunione appena finita.
Attacco. Umani. Vampiri.
Non era guerrafondaia ma aveva votato a favore. Come quasi tutti. Ed era la prima volta nella storia di Era. 
La Guerriera  Sbriciolata aveva ragione. Nei secoli avevano sempre affiancato in semi incognito gli umani, quando i vampiri cercavano di stabilire il Dominio, ma appunto. Erano passati secoli. Secoli in cui le guerre si combattevano con spade e dove tutto era spiegato in maniera onirica e stregonesca.
Ma gli umani non combattevano più con spade e cavalli e se vedevano qualcosa di strano erano inclini ad andare a fondo.
Poteva avere ragione Minerva, quando sosteneva che quegli stupidi esseri non sarebbero stati in grado di gestire la rivelazione?
Lei non era così sicura. Viveva con loro e aveva la sensazione che avesse sempre meno senso nascondere loro che non erano soli. E non lo erano mai stati. 
Si stavano evolvendo in maniera incredibile in tutti i campi, e non aveva importanza se molte delle loro intuizioni derivavano da suggerimenti  eraniani, alla fine quei mammiferi, erano stati  in grado di metterli in pratica.
E nel campo della difesa avevano fatto progressi incredibili, Passante ogni tanto gli raccontava ricerche umane che avevano dell' incredibile.
Ma contro i vampiri non avevano nulla, e molti dei Guerrieri  sostenevano che fosse criminale non dare agli umani la conoscenza dei Vampiri e altri mostri.
Non sapevano che erano reali, e una minaccia che si portavano dietro fin dagli albori del mondo. 
Non avevano armi contro di loro, se non quelle troiate alla dracula fatte di croci, acque benedette e tutto il repertorio.
Beh, almeno sui paletti di legno e il sole le favole avevano ragione. Ma non bastava.
Anche i vampiri si erano evoluti. Anche loro camminavano insieme agli umani, almeno di notte.
Doveva tornare a Parigi. Altro che casa, doccia e salvia.
Sentiva che le cose adesso, dopo la decisione presa nel Consiglio, sarebbero andate veloci ed era pure certa che il libro stava mutando. 
Ma ovviamente poteva saperlo solo Minerva e non era detto che lo comunicasse agli altri.
Si guardò intorno.
Si. Doveva tornare.
Quello non era più il suo posto. Non ora almeno.
_Attacco. _


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

*5-Nausicaa*

Nausicaa

*​ERA*

Attacco.
Nausicaa uscì dalla riunione a passo svelto, quasi correndo verso casa sua.
Attacco. 
Dormienti?
Cosa significava quello sguardo di Tebe?
Tebe intuiva molto di lei... ma quanto sapeva davvero?
Sorrise alle persone che incontrava, come le veniva spontaneo e come era sua abitudine. 
Inciampò nella lunga veste, colse distrattamente qualche fiore, ma sempre riandava a quello che era successo.
Come avrebbe dovuto porsi ora nei confronti di Min?
La Grande Sacerdotessa che lei stimava tanto?
Va bene, rigida era rigida, ma la sua intelligenza li aveva aiutati in mille occasioni. Poche cose deliziavano il senso estetico di Nausicaa quanto osservare l'algida bellezza di Min quando usava il suo cervello per scardinare le resistenze altrui.
Nausicaa era da sempre una delle più vicine a Min. Da sempre, preferiva essere considerata una valida aiutante piuttosto che una leader. Quella che risolve i problemi discretamente. Quella che riesce a mettere tutti d'accordo.
Ma questa volta, non era d'accordo con Minerva. Bisognava finalmente affrontare la situazione dei Dormienti.
Da alcuni Nausicaa era considerata una possibile rivale di Min. Che sciocchi. Nausicaa non avrebbe mai voluto essere l'autorità.
 Nausicaa entrò in casa, si impigliò una manica contro un chiodo che sporgeva dal muro, dove fino a poco tempo prima pendeva -in modo precario, si era poi visto- una foto di lei all'Accademia.
Si rinfrescò il viso con un pò d'acqua e aprì la porta che portava alla cantina.
Inciampò nel primo gradino e si ritrovò quasi spiaccicata sulla porta in fondo alle scale.
Un'altra porta in fondo alle scale.
La storia degli spazi paralleli e dei micromondi era davvero, davvero comoda.
Aprì la porta.
In una camera comodamente ma spartanamente ammobiliata, un uomo giaceva addormentato sopra un grande letto.
Il petto si alzava lentamente nel sonno. Il viso era immobile, con la fronte appena corrucciata. Le labbra semiaperte lasciavano intravvedere i canini. Lunghi canini.
Nauscaa si avvicinò in silenzio, lo guardò per qualche istante...
-Seth! Amore, svegliati! Ci sono novità dal Consiglio!-
Seth aprì i suo occhi color nocciola e la fissò.
 Nausicaa non avrebbe mai voluto essere l'autorità. Nausicaa aveva infatti qualche problemino con l'autorità. 
Tipo riconoscerla o obbedirle altro che quando i suoi dettami coincidevano per puro caso con quello che pensava lei.
Il profumo del corpo di Seth era ancora più intenso per il tepore del letto. Nausicaa si liberò velocemente dei vestiti, e si mise a cavalcioni del suo uomo.
I capelli lunghi di lei gli sfioravano il volto. Lei cominciò a baciarlo, e gli passò la lingua sui canini appuntiti... -Il mio Dormiente...-
-Dormiente un cazzo bella mia.- Il ghigno di lui era contagioso -E smettila coi miei canini, non sei mica la fatina dei denti.-
Detto questo, si alzò con un colpo di reni, allacciando i polsi di Nausicaa dietro la schiena con una mano sola, e mangiandole il collo, la clavicola, il viso.
L'altra mano... brrr... un inno di lode a Ea o a qualunque altro dio avesse dotato le ali delle fate di sensibilità... 
-Non è giusto che tu rimanga con i vestiti addosso Seth...- ansimò Nausicaa
-Dici?-  rispose lui, affondato nel petto morbido di lei..
Con una mano prese un polso, con l'altra l'altro, e la la costrinse a distendersi sul letto, lentamente, a braccia aperte, lui sopra di lei, una gamba che le premeva tra le cosce.
La sua bocca sui capezzoli, immediatamente duri. Lingua... e denti... la pressione dei denti intorno alla carne e il brivido dei canini che striavano la pelle delicata dell'areola...
Muovendosi appena sopra di lei, la sua gamba premeva ritmicamente sulla vagina e sul clitoride.
-Mi stai bagnando i pantaloni.-
-Togliteli.-
 In ginocchio uno di fronte all'altra. Scendere con le dita dal petto ai fianchi.. infilarle sotto la cintura... sciogliere la cinghia, sempre ad occhi chiusi, mordendogli le labbra -Mi fai male fatina dei denti.-
-Non sta scritto neppure nel Libro del Tempo che sia una prerogativa di solo voi Vampiri.-
Occhi bene aperti ora, prendendo tra i denti l'orlo dei boxer.
 La setosità della pelle del suo cazzo era sempre una delizia per Nausicaa... strofinarci sopra le guance, e le labbra, aspirandone l'aroma.
Guardarlo negli occhi aprendo le labbra appena, e con la punta della lingua riassaporava la sua pelle. Una leccatina a salire dalla base, seguendo quella vena turgida e sporgente.
Aprire ancora di più le labbra, e ingoiarlo poco a poco, millimetro per millimetro, succhiando e sentendo il sangue che si riversava dentro rendendolo più duro che mai.
Ripercorrere con le labbra ancora e ancora il bordo della cappella, su e giu, sentendo la breve resistenza della pelle che si tendeva sotto la sua spinta, e si rilassava.
Un unico movimento rapido ad accogliere tutto il cazzo nella sua bocca, le mani di lui che si stringevano attorno ai suoi capelli facendola eccitare ancora di più.
E risalire... lasciando scoperta la pelle bagnata all'aria, percorrendo con la lingua nel caldo della bocca tutti i sentieri del piacere di lui.
E ricominciare all'infinito.
 -Tocca a me fatina dei denti.-
-Neanche per sogno.-
-Chi è l'uomo qui?-
-Non saprei, io sono una fata, tu un vampiro, mi hai portato una sorpresa per il mio compleanno?-
-Zoccola.-
Era, quanto amava quel sorriso.
Nausicaa appoggiata sul pancino, le gambe semiaperte. No, non semiaperte. Le gambe che si aprivano sempre di più già solo a sentire il fiato caldo di Seth.
La carezza delle mani sulle natiche. Tra le natiche. In mezzo alle natiche.
E il primo tocco di lingua. Prima proprio sulla fessura, e sul clitoride, per saziare la voglia.
No impossibile saziarla.
Seth si era ripromesso di dedicarsi al piacere di Nausicaa in maniera lucida e distaccata. Ma come cazzo poteva fare... il profumo dei succhi lo faceva impazzire. Più sgorgavano abbondanti più ci immergeva la bocca, la lingua, la faccia, godendo a impiastricciarsi di quegli umori che oggi erano dolci. Ieri leggermente aciduli. Il giorno prima sapevano di pane e spezie. Come cazzo faceva.
 -Seth dammelo ora... ti prego...-
Seth si mise in ginocchio dietro di lei, le sue gambe in mezzo alle gambe di lei, il cazzo che pulsava, che accarezzava il solco tra le natiche, che si bagnava in mezzo alla figa. Si distese sulla schiena levigata di lei, facendo attenzione alle ali, baciandole la spina dorsale, carezzandole e stringendole i seni. Il suo cazzo era come se conoscesse la strada a memoria. Stretto a lei, ad occhi chiusi ad aspirare l'odore di sesso e di umori, ascoltando i respiri pesanti ed affannati, muoveva il bacino avanti e indietro. La cappella premeva contro la vagina. Quell'attimo di resistenza. 
Quell'attimo di bruciore infinitamente dolce quando en...tra...va... 
Le unghie quasi conficcate nelle carni di Nausicaa. L'odore della sua pelle sudata nelle narici. La voglia di morderla. 
Il ritmo dei corpi che diventava veloce. Animale. Lei e lui. Gemiti e piacere, tutto l'universo ristretto a pelle e labbra e cazzo e figa e umori e sapori e profumi.
Le contrazioni della figa di Nausicaa attorno al suo cazzo.. le contrazioni del suo piacere... sentire le sue grida di piacere... fino a che anche il suo corpo venne travolto da una ondata di scosse elettriche che lo avvinghiarono ancora di più al corpo di lei, fino a spremere ogni stilla di piacere, fino ad arrivare quasi al dolore.
 A cucchiaio, dopo.
 -Attacco, eh?-
-Già...-
-E dei Dormienti, nulla.-
-Già.-
-Già.-
-Per ora.-
Nausicaa si girò a guardarlo. Quei bellissimi occhi nocciola. 
-Già. Per ora.-
-...-
-...-
-Direi che un Dormiente che non stia dormendo sarebbe utile là fuori.-
-Iintanto che Min si decide.. sì, direi che qualcuno che li contatti e che ci aiuti a capire di chi ci possiamo fidare, servirebbe. E io continuerò le mie ricerche su come mai tu non hai dovuto Addormentarti. Però...-
Seth guardò quegli occhioni innocenti e quel sorriso timido da bambina. Per Odino, quanto la amava quando faceva quella faccia da bimba... o la baciava, o la prendeva a schiaffi..
-Sì Nau, prima di andare, un'altra volta ce la possiamo concedere- concluse con quel suo sorriso beffardo.
E la camera si riempì di nuovo di risa soffocate.
 ...
 Nausicaa aveva un problemino con l'autorità.
Ma da un altro punto di vista, era l'autorità che aveva un problemino con lei.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

*6- Passante*

Passante


ERA, CASA  DI TEBE


Passante si avvicina alla scrivania di Tebe, un concentrato di disordine.
-Che onore, Passante in persona, nella mia umile dimora”, scherza Tebe.
-Già.- Si sorridono. 
-Tebe. Devi dirmi tutto quello che sai. Di Berlino, soprattutto.-
Tebe gli si fa vicina socchiudendo appena gli occhi e sbattendo le palpebre.
-Devo? E se no… che cosa mi fai?-
Passante ride.
-Non ti faccio proprio niente di quello che vorresti.- 
-Sei un caso disperato.-
-Già-. Si sorridono ancora.
-Tebe. Uno dei programmi di protezione. Ho paura che ci sia una falla nel sistema. Devo sapere, devo capire, io…-
-Una falla, Passante? Una falla? Ma qui ci sono delle voragini, c’è il mondo intero che rischia di franarci addosso, di implodere, di esplodere e tu, tu pensi a una possibile falla? Ma ti rendi conto del punto di non ritorno a cui siamo? Io non ti riconosco più, io…-
-Non mi riconosci più?- Passante alza la voce, e perfino gli trema, la voce. 
Tebe lo guarda sconcertata. 
-Certo Tebe, non mi riconosci più perché io non esisto più, sono morto, Tebe, sono morto quando ho deciso di far entrare Matteo nel programma di protezione e di non vederlo più, mai più! Morto, capisci? Morto! Non mi importa niente di niente e di nessuno, non mi importa niente nemmeno di me stesso e della mia vita, una vita che mi fa schifo, se vuoi saperlo! Mi interessa solo proteggerlo, senza metterlo ancora di più nei casini dove è finito per colpa mia, e tua, e di tutti noi!- Si è accasciato sul divano e tiene la testa tra le mani. Tebe lo guarda con gli occhi sbarrati. Non lo ha mai visto così sconvolto, nemmeno quando… 
-Passante, mi dispiace…-
-Va bene, va tutto bene… è passato... sto bene-rialza lo sguardo su di lei che gli si è seduta accanto. -Ma ora parlami, per piacere.
Lei si passa la mano tra i lunghi capelli color del fuoco, scuotendo la testa -Passante chiedi alla persona sbagliata. Sono una Guerriera non guerriera, lo sai. E non sono al corrente di...-
-Non dire stronzate Tebe, non a me. Ti ho osservato alla riunione e ti conosco da abbastanza tempo per non farmi fregare dai tuoi modi svampiti.-
Si fissano intensamente qualche istante. L ‘aria é ferma. Cristallizzata. Piccole onde di energia cominciano a fluttuare per la stanza. Lente. Accoglienti. Calde.
Poi spariscono, al suono della voce di Tebe - Berlino, Parigi, New York, New Deli. Queste le quattro cittá dove le Porte si stanno aprendo.-
Passante reprime un brivido -Ne sei sicura?-
-Si.-
-Ma perché Berlino. Non ci sono mai state porte. E stata scelta apposta per...-
Stringe le mascelle, incapace di continuare.
-Non so dirtelo. E non é una bella notizia, ma posso darti un informazione, che per ora è riservata. Molto riservata. –
Passante la guarda, e non c’è bisogno di aggiungere altro. E Tebe parla - Il 31 ottobre ci sarà una missione a Berlino, per trovare la Porta. –
Passante aggrotta le sopracciglia e si sporge un pochino verso di lei –Perché non ne so niente?-
-Perché non lo sa nessuno, se non chi parteciperà alla ricerca e Minerva. E nessuno sa dell' apertura. Minerva e il gran Consiglio hanno deciso di informare solo pochi. I Cercatori.–
-E chi sarebbero i Cercatori?-
Lei lo fissa. Non gli avrebbe detto altro.
Passante prende un respiro, poi si alza dalla comoda poltrona rosa confetto dello studio di Tebe e con un espressione decisa dice -Devo portare Matteo  via di lí.-


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

*7- Tebe*

13 OTTOBRE
BERLINO, H 07.12


Joey sorrise a ghigno nella penombra del mattino quando sentì il cellulare squillare.
-Rispondi- ordinò.
-Detective Blow?- la voce del Capitano riempì la stanza.
-No, il suo sosia...- rispose sarcastico senza muoversi dal letto.
Era sdraiato, con le mani dietro la nuca e fissava il soffitto senza effettivamente vederlo.
Non aveva dormito un cazzo. La sua mente sembrava una centrifuga, libera di vagare, inseguendo pensieri senza senso in merito agli omicidi e a cosa c’era dietro.
Non riusciva a toglierseli dalla mente. Aveva la sensazione di avere dimenticato qualche particolare importante ma che...
-Volevo comunicarle che il caso del Residence è stato passato sotto altra giuridisdizione.-
-Bene. Chiudi comunicazione.-
Il silenzio piombò di nuovo nella stanza.
Si alzò.
Aprì la grande porta finestra e si lasciò investire dall'aria glaciale che entrava.
Ora avrebbe indagato a cazzi suoi.
Altro che togliergli il caso.
Chiuse la finestra, ma poi si voltò di nuovo e attraverso i vetri guardò il cielo.
Era ancora basso.


JOHANNESBURG


h 08:16
Erab alzò il visore oscurato dal volto, asciugandosi un rivolo di sangue.
-Scusami...- gli disse Fightclub, togliendosi il suo -devo fare l'abitudine a questi nuovi visori...-
-La prossima volta te la do io l'abitudine.  A momenti mi fai saltare la faccia...- sorrise bevendo a collo da una bottigliett e appoggiando il suo fucile laser a canne mozze al muro.
-Si e tu mi fai saltare una gamba.-
Risero, uscendo dalla palestra sotterranea, infilandosi in ascensore.
Poche ore prima avevano ricevuto la comunicazione che tutti i Primi Guardiani e tutti i Primi Guerrieri erano in allerta. Ed era successo solo nelle Grandi Guerre passate, che entrambi fossero chiamati.
Il Consiglio aveva deciso di mutare atteggiamento verso il risveglio del Re dei vampiri, per la prima volta dopo secoli i popoli di Era si ponevano come aggressori e non solo come difensori.
Figth era completamente d'accordo, ma era un Guerriero Primo, una razza da guerra assoluta, gli unici talmente forti da poter uccidere un vampiro senza armi.
Erab era un Guardiano. Anche un Guerriero certo, come del resto quasi tutti i guardiani, ma preferiva come diceva lui stesso "fare operazioni di intelligence" e menare le mani solo quando era effettivamente necessario.
Non era certo pacifista ma inutile fare casino quando non era il caso, e infatti passava la maggior parte del tempo  tra gli umani in Tibet,  in un monastero  la cui ubicazione era nota solo a Mpimerva, raccontando  che passava ore e ore nella posizione del loto.
Sorrise al pensiero di Tebe che gli rispondeva  che un colosso alto due metri per 90 chili, non era credibile come loto.
Ma lui era fatto così, assolutamente riservato sulla sua vita privata.
Ogni tanto aveva bisogno di riposare la mente, staccandosi quanto più poteva da tutto. 
-Cosa ne pensi di cercare i Dormienti?- spezzò il silenzio Erab.
Fight espirò forte dal naso -Non abbiamo alternative, certo è un salto nel buio.-
- Attaccare i Re dei Vampiri e chissà cosa diavolo d’altro,  senza i Dormienti sarebbe un suicidio. Qualsiasi cosa si sia alleato con il Re, è potente. Guarda Berlino. Sono tre secoli che non si aprono Porte.- 
Il silenzio calò come un sudario.
C’erano mille domande e mille incognite su un eventuale alleanza con i Dormienti.
In primis non sapevano nemmeno dove fossero, almeno la maggior parte di loro e nemmeno quanti fossero. E ammesso che fossero riusciti a trovarli e svegliarli senza farsi uccidere in un nanosecondo, sarebbero stato disposti ad allearsi con loro?
Contro i loro “fratelli” succhia?
Minerva e parte del Gran Consiglio non ne erano sicuri, mentre Erab e molti altri pensavano che l’odio che li aveva divisi secoli fa, fosse ancora vivo e presente.
E quell’odio sarebbe stato utile alla distruzione del Re.
I figli migliori e più forti che si ribellano al padre.
Era una vecchia storia, appartenenente al basso medioevo della storia umana.
I Dormienti non erano altro che Vampiri creati dallo stesso Re, un elite perfetta, cercata e scelta accuratamente.
Una super razza di hitleriana memoria superiore in tutto, che ad un certo punto cominciò a provare pena per il genere umano. Se ne nutriva senza problemi ma cercava di evitare inutili carneficine.
Il Re non lo tollerava. Loro dovevano essere simili a lui.
li miise fuorilegge e ordinò il loro totale sterminio.
Ma alcuni di loro sopravvissero, ed erano i migliori. Sopravvissero girando di vendicare i propri compagni
I due uomini si guardarono.
Non avevano bisogno di parlare.
Attacco.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

*8- Nausicaa*

Nausicaa




(luogo a vostra scelta, data a vostra scelta. La storia si ripete ogni volta...)

E vide.
Alla fine vide.
Non vedeva altro. 
 ...un braccio si infilò dentro lo stomaco. Il malcapitato fremette
appena per poi accasciarsi come un fantoccio. Il suo cadavere scivolò
lentamente giù mentre il Dormiente abbassava il braccio, guardandosi
attorno. 
Un moribondo lì accanto, incapace di muoversi, fu sfortunato. Il
Dormiente cadde in ginocchio accanto a lui, gli poggiò le mani sul
petto, premette i pollici sotto lo sterno fino a penetrare sotto
l'osso e... cominciò a tirare... le altre dita penetravano tra le
costole, e il sangue nero ruscellava fuori, rendendo la presa
viscida...
Ma il Dormiente, quale che fosse il sentimento che ancora era in grado
di provare dentro di sè, pazienza, sadismo, soddisfazione, curiosità,
continuava a tirare. Attorno a lui il caos. Il panico regnava tra le
file di Vampiri e di Fate, indiscriminatamente, ma qualcuno ancora
provava ad affrontarlo. Inutilmente. Le lame e le frecce come refoli
di vento leggero contro una invisibile barriera a qualche millimetro
dalla sua pelle nuda. Nulla serviva. La sua carne non reagiva come
carne. Qualunque proiettile non riusciva a scuotere neppure di un
millimetro quel corpo. Era come se la pietra, come se una montagna con
la sua immensa mole vecchia di eoni avesse regalato la sua inerzia a
quell'insieme di muscoli e ossa e pelle che una volta era un essere
senziente. 
La cassa toracica smise l'ultima resistenza e si frantumò con uno
schianto, più forte dele grida del malcapitato. Il Dormiente osservò
con blanda curiosità la manciata di ossa e brandelli di carne
sanguinolenta che gli erano rimasti in mano, e si voltò verso quei
pochi che ancora stavano provando a colpirlo. 
Fuggirono. Alcuni urlavano. Altri, risparmiavano il fiato per fuggire.
Quelli feriti più gravemente arrancavano su gambe e braccia, o sui
monconi che ne rimanevano.
Il più lento fu raggiunto, a passi misurati e tranquilli, dal Dormiente.
Con una mano afferò la mandibola. Con l'altra l'arcata superiore dei denti.
E... tirò...
Tirò...


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

*9- Tebe*

Tebe


PARIGI
LABORATORIO ghost,  SOTTO IL CIMITERO DI Pere Lachaise
H 21:30


Tebe si infilò in bocca l'ultimo pezzo di kinder fetta al latte, mugulando di piacere. Leccò le briciole pannose rimaste intorno alle labbra e si chinò attenta sul collo verdastro del nuovo cadavere arrivato da Berlino. Stavano aumentando da quella zona, segno che la Porta per aprirsi completamente aveva bisogno di nutrirsi, e se il capo dei Saggi, Rabarbaro, aveva calcolato giusto, esattamente la notte del 31 ottobre, i Cacciatori avrebbero avuto qualche possibilità di trovarla. 
Solo in quella notte.
Mancavano ancora molti giorni, ma lei si sentiva piuttosto nervosa all’idea di andare in caccia della Porta.
Perché se c’era una cosa che odiava fare era combattere.  E porca miseria, pure Guerriera per stirpe. E quindi una cosa che non è che aveva potuto rifiutare graziosamente dicendo –Grazie non mi interessa.-
No.  Era un marchio, e nonostante fosse evidente anche ai ciechi che lei non aveva il gene della guerriera. Niente. La mettevano sempre in mezzo.
Sospirò. La mettevano sempre in mezzo perché lei parlava con le anime. Sia umane che eraniane. Parlava con loro. E non era una cosa da fata, anzi, era un dono che apparteneva solo ad alcune creature di Era del popolo degli Oscuri, ed era un  dono impegnativo per una deliziosa creatura dai lineamenti sottili e la grazia di una vera fata, sgargiante di rosa e tinte pastello. E poi lei non aveva nulla da spartire con gli Oscuri. 
Comunque il fatto che Sbri sarebbe stata nella squadra dei cercatori la maledetta notte del 31 ottobre, la tranquillizzava. Sua cugina era sempre una garanzia di sopravvivenza in ogni situazione.
Smise di pensare. Toshi la stava fissando.
-Nulla di nuovo. E' stato bevuto come gli altri - disse rialzandosi, smettendo di osservarla - e gli è stata rubata l'anima.-
Toshi, il suo braccio destro, un umano con il Dono, storse un pò la bocca -Ormai i cadaveri senz'anima stanno diventando un vero esercito. Nel deposito Europeo sono quasi mille, e dobbiamo ancora ricevere gli aggiornamenti asiatici e quelli medio orientali. -
Tebe tolse i guanti da chirurgo, scartò un altra kinder fetta al latte e cominciò a ricucire con punti autosaldanti lo sterno del morto, un uomo devastato dall'alcool e dalla droga. I suoi organi interni erano al collasso e se non fosse arrivato il Predatore comunque sarebbe crepato lo stesso. Ma la sua anima sarebbe stata salva.
No. Salva forse no. Dipendeva dal Dio degli umani. 
-Tebe, c'è qualcosa che dovrei sapere?-
Lei inarcò un sopracciglio fissandolo. Si che c'era qualcosa che lui avrebbe dovuto sapere. Ma non solo lui. Anche tutti gli umani che collaboravano con Era.
A loro era stata taciuta l' informazione più importante, ovvero che il Risveglio del Re era vicino. Molto vicino. Che il libro dava per spacciata la libertà degli umani e quella degli abitanti di Era, in un futuro nero pieno di sofferenza e terrore,  e per la prima volta della storia delle due razze, Era aveva deciso di attaccare. Senza contare l'ok per trovare i Dormienti.
Minerva non aveva voluto sentire ragioni sul parlare con gli umani e dopo accese litigate si era giunto ad un compromesso.
Se il libro del tempo avesse mutato la sua profezia dopo la decisione di attaccare, allora gli umani vicini al popolo di Era avrebbero saputo. Non tutto, ma buona parte.
Non era possibile fare diversamente, per attaccare le file dei vampiri e tentare di stanare il luogo dov'era seppellito il re avevano bisogno di persone.
E quindi sarebbe scattato il reclutamento di nuovi umani. Per forza.
Ma nessuna notizia proveniva da Era. 
Minerva taceva. 
Il libro non aveva cambiato la sua profezia? O l'aveva cambiata in maniera tale da essere peggio? Impossibile. Cosa c'era di peggio che l'annientamento della razza umana come società e della distruzione di Era? Cosa c era di peggio che diventare schiavi e cibo? E quelle come lei. Le fate. Loro. Loro sarebbero state trattate in modo brutale... Rabbrividì ricordando la storia antica del suo popolo.
-Tebe...- la riportò alla realtà Toshi, ancora una volta.
Lei fissò gli occhi scuri a mandorla del giapponese che le rimandavano uno sguardo deciso e acuto -Si, c'è qualcosa che dovresti sapere ma non posso ancora dirti nulla. Ma prometto che lo farò. E presto.-
Toshi annuì -Finisco io con il pacco speciale.- le disse avvicinandosi al cadavere ormai quasi completamente ricucito -Immagino che i Pulitori arrivino fra poco.-
-Esatto...me ne vado. Se ci sono problemi chiama.-


Berlino est, stesso  momento


Joey Blow parcheggiò la macchina in una via laterale di Kin strasse chiedendosi se l'avrebbe ritrovata al suo ritorno.
Sperò di si. Non per lui. Ma per gli eventuali ladri.
Camminò velocemente dribblando puttane e spacciatori, sacchi di immondizia rotolati fuori dai bidoni stracolmi, lampioni per lo più rotti e quei pochi che facevano luce, sembravano sul punto di spegnersi, dando tutto intorno un alone giallognolo da quartiere malato.
Si infilò dentro un androne buio e la puzza di piscio rancido gli colpì le narici come un pugno. Una lampadina dall'insolita luce fredda sbucava, attaccata ad un filo nero, da un muro scrostato pieno di macchie e un topo grosso come un gatto gli saettò tra i piedi.
Joey cominciò a salire una scala ripida, sporca, buia e gelida.
Dalle porte mal messe degli appartamenti ogni tanto uscivano dei rumori. L'abbaiare di un cane con relativo Fai tacere quella testa di cazzo a quattro zampe stronza puttana, fatti leccare in silenzio! a rumori di mobili spostati. Rutti. TV a tutto volume in una babilonia  di programmi diversi.
Salì ancora,  finchè arrivò davanti ad una porta blindata in acciaio, che sembrava avere resistito egregiamente a qualche attacco. Nel lungo corridoio in penombra sembrava non esserci nessuno, come nessun campanello appariva intorno alla porta.
Bussò. 
Niente.
Bussò ancora.
Niente.
Un pakistano uscì dall'ombra. Joey lo sentì avvicinarsi, passare oltre e poi sparire. Bussò ancora.
-Chi cazzo sei, non sono in casa, non si capisce?-
-Sono Blow.-
-Ma certo! E io sono Cenerentolo!-
-Conto fino a tre. Uno. Due. Tr..-
La porta si spalancò di colpo e un nero enorme apparve. -Blow! E' una vita che non ti vedo! Vieni qui fratello!-
Joey gli infilò la pistola sotto il naso. -Non ho tempo, disagiato. Ho bisogno che mi forzi ora la rete del dipartimento.-
-Fratello ma...-
-Non sono tuo fratello.-
-D'accordo amico ma stai tranquillo con questo cannone. Hei mi sembri un pò alterato...-
Alterato? Non era la parola giusta. No. Lui si sentiva davvero arrabbiato. Incazzati nero. Aveva un vulcano in eruzione nel cervello e una voglia incredibile di spaccare qualche faccia.
Due ore prima,  a sorpresa, gli avevano comunicato che sarebbe andato in ferie forzate. Troppo lavoro, e qui e su e giù.  Ma il motivo era uno solo. Lo volevano fuori dal dipartimento e non a caso. Per quei cazzo di cadaveri dissanguati e bollati come top secret. Evidentemente aveva fatto troppe domande.
Entrò nell’appartamento  di Swot,   un concentrato di tecnologia in disordine, e cartoni di cibo vuoti ammonticchiati un po’ ovunque, tipico appartamento da  hacker con i contro coglioni. -Allora Joey..esattamente...cosa devo fare?-


14 OTTOBRE
Volo Berlino-Parigi
H 09.12


La deliziosa hostess bionda dagli occhioni blu ammiccò all'uomo che non aveva ancora avuto il piacere di veder sorridere, chinandosi verso di lui -Mister Deich, gradisce qualcosa da bere?-
-No grazie.- non la guardò nemmeno in viso.
Lei non si arrese -Da mangiare?-
-No grazie.-
-Se vuole vedere un film le...-
-No grazie.-
-Rimane un po’ a Parigi?-
-Non lo so.-
-Io un paio di giorni. E una città deliziosa non trova?-
-Si. Deliziosa.-
-E' venuto a trovare amici o...-
Joey, ora signor Deich grazie ai nuovi documenti falsi, smise di ascoltarla.
Swot ci aveva messo un pò, ma alla fine aveva fatto entrare Joey nella sotto rete segreta del dipartimento dove aveva cercato e trovato un unica informazione fatta di tre parole.
Parigi. Morgue. Ghost. 
Ovvero, i tre cadaveri berlinesi trovati senza sangue e tolti dalle sue indagini erano stati spediti a Parigi.
Perchè?
Ghost? Che cazzo di nome era e perchè Parigi?
Aveva chiesto a Swot di entrare nel sistema interno del dipartimento di anatomopatologia parigino ma era stato estremamente difficile e soprattutto non avevano niente che gli desse qualche indicazione per capire che cosa fosse ghost.
-...comunque io alloggerò al Four season...- concluse lei, porgendogli un piccolo biglietto. 
Lui lo prese e finalmente la guardò.
Era carina ma non aveva voglia di fare beneficenza.  
-Grazie.- lo ripiegò senza guardarlo e lei. Finalmente. Se ne andò soddisfatta.
Joey tornò a guardare la notte oltre il finestrino, mentre appallottolava tra il pollice e l'indice il foglietto. la carta scricchiolò tra le sue dita.
Morgue. Ghost.
Sentiva di essere sulla strada giusta. 
Buttò nell'apposito spazio la pallina di carta e chiuse gli occhi.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

*10- Sbriciolata*

15 OTTOBRE
Sbriciolata. 


 New York 07:00 AM


Doveva stare calma.
Le notizie che arrivavano dal vecchio continente erano pessime... ma almeno lì erano in tanti.
Poi era giunto l'ordine: attacco.
Non pensava davvero con il suo intervento, di provocare il cambio di una strategia che durava da secoli. Eppure era stato cosí.
Una manciata di minuti e tutto era cambiato.
Era tornata a New York subito dopo, non aveva avuto la minima voglia di girare per Era, e poi con la storia del 31 ottobre, era meglio si tenesse in allenamento. Anche perché in squadra c' era Tebe.
Fece passare il minuscolo drone attraverso la grata ed aspettò che finisse il giro di ispezione prima di issarsi fuori dal tombino.
Lo richiuse velocemente e si rifugiò nella penombra. 
Sorrise. 
Le piaceva girare per le fogne, perchè lì trovava spesso qualche succhiasangue in cerca di riparo dal sole e poteva farlo a pezzi senza sollevare
vespai. Come quel mattino. 
Aveva individuato la bat-area grazie alle informazioni hackerate sul server della Morgue: 
quando si trova una puttana stecchita per terra, il massimo dell'informazione è il certificato di morte redatto da un patologo per telefono, 
con tutto quello che succede in questa dannata città.
5 certificati di morte per attacco cardiaco in 5 notti erano un ottimo indizio. 
Era quasi sicuramente un maschio poco esperto, nessun succhia anziano si sarebbe accontentato di vittime malate e poco nutrite.
Quindi la sera prima aveva pattugliato la zona con i suoi droni a visione notturna e aveva visto dove si nascondeva,
prima dell'alba si era calata nella fogna, aveva cercato la cassa piena di terra dove dormiva e lo aveva aspettato.
Fortunatamente l'attesa era stata breve perchè i lunghi vermi che agitavano la terra all'interno della cassa la rendevano nervosa.
A Tebe sarebbero piaciuti naturalmente.
Dopo poco aveva avvertito il calo della temperatura e si era preparata, schiacciata contro la parete dietro la curva a gomito, i sensi all'erta.
Anche un succhia in erba può essere pericoloso, mai sottovalutarli.
Quello che vide entrare era un tipo alto, con un groviglio di capelli rossastri sporchi, vestito in modo dozzinale, 
non era il succhia individuato con i droni.
Mentre la sua mente registrava questa informazione la sua mano sinistra aveva già azionato la frusta, avvinghiandolo per il collo e costringendolo a girarsi, 
con l'altra mano lanciava il pugnale d'argento a trafiggergli il cuore.
Non era finita e lo sapeva.
Si tuffò di lato appena in tempo: lì dove un secondo prima c'era la sua testa, una mano ad artiglio aveva appena sfondato la parete di cemento.
Terminando la capriola dietro la cassa, Sbriciolata tirò fuori l'ultimo giocattolo inventato da Monsieur Madeleine, il Piccolo Sole. 
Era apparentemente una biglia di metallo, ma premendo il pulsante che sporgeva dalla superfice, 
in due millisecondi raggiungeva la temperatura di una lancia termica.
Premette il pulsante e la scagliò in mezzo agli occhi della creatura, la biglia passò la scatola cranica da parte a parte lasciandosi dietro un foro perfetto, 
leggermente fumante e continuò la sua traiettoria scavando un piccolo tunnel nella parete di fronte.
Uhm, poco male... Monsieur le aveva detto che si sarebbe autodistrutta rapidamente.
Si avvicinò ai resti dei due succhia, si sarebbero dissolti da lì a poco e doveva cercare dei segni, 
una cicatrice o un tatuaggio che indicassero la famiglia di appartenenza,quella sera avrebbe inviato i dati all'archivio centrale.
Mentre tornava verso casa pensò che questa volta Minerva sarebbe stata contenta del suo rapporto: 
l'ultima operazione non le era piaciuta... era stata troppo... plateale, ecco.
Aveva fatto un casino, tagliato a fette 4 succhia in mezzo alla strada sotto gli occhi arrossati di un barbone che fortunatamente era troppo ubriaco 
anche per capire che lei gli aveva salvato la vita. 
Meno male che la Sacerdotessa avesse un debole per lei: 
dubitava che un altro guardiano al posto suo non sarebbe stato rimosso e riportato a Era a potare i funghi. 
Arrivata a casa calciò via gli stivali e cominciò a riempire la vasca da bagno. Versò dentro l'acqua qualche goccia del preparato di Tebe.
Tebe, stasera era la seconda volta che pensava a lei. 
Così diversa da lei, così delicata, eterea, con quell'assurda passione per i colori a pastello... 
e la sua totale ignoranza sulle armi e tecniche di combattimento.
Ma era pur sempre sua cugina, pensò sospirando, e in fondo...
Le sue piccole ali rosso intenso cominciarono a muoversi, liberate dalle cinghie delle fondine e, prima di entrare nella vasca,
Sbriciolata ammirò soddisfatta nello specchio lo sferzare sinuoso della propria coda.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2015)

*11- Tebe*

Tebe
 Parigi h 22 e 30
Erano due giorni che Joey Blow seguiva la dottoressa della Morgue,  e non aveva ancora capito come quella tipa dall'aria delicata e fatesca centrasse con i suoi cadaveri top secret.
Ma ancora meno capiva il perchè dell'esistenza di una sotto struttura assolutamente segreta chiamata Ghost.
Swot da Berlino continuava a lavorare per forzare e trovare informazioni ma niente. Niente di niente.
Incredibile. Nessuno era mai riuscito a mettere in difficoltà quel figlio di puttana con una fedina penale lunga come il nuovo ponte di Brooklyn.
E i sensi di Joey urlavano pericolo.
Ma pericolo di che? In quei due giorni in cui l'aveva seguita  non aveva mai avuto un comportamento strano.
Anzi.
Piuttosto normale in verità.
Usciva alle sette, prendeva la metro, poi si fermava a fare colazione sempre alla solita caffetteria ed entrava alle otto alla morgue, per uscire sempre dopo il tramonto. 
Eppure qualcosa gli diceva che no. Non guardava nella maniera giusta forse. O era solo questione di tempo.
Comunque lui era in aspettativa e il tempo non gli mancava.
Guardò l'ora. Quasi le undici.
La dottoressa era in casa ormai da due ore e sicuramente non sarebbe più uscita. Doveva assolutamente entrare nel suo appartamento ma era impossibile farlo di giorno, era troppo esposto,  e quella sembrava una suora di sera. Almeno in quei due giorni.
Sarebbe tornato la sera dopo.
Stava per andarsene quando qualcosa attirò la sua attenzione, nell'ombra in fondo alla strada.
Non un movimento o una figura, più che altro una sensazione. Un qualcosa che. 
Aggrottò le sopracciglia cercando di vedere oltre il buio.
Niente. Poca gente a sfidare il gelo. Tutti o quasi rintanati nei locali.
Le luci dei lampioni sembravano soffuse, da tanto  mandavano bagliori tremolanti nell'aria resa spessa dal freddo.
Non notava nulla ma la sensazione non cessava. Anzi. Aumentava facendogli letteralmente accapponare la pelle.
Fece un passo indietro, nascondendosi totalmente.
Il suo istinto, ancora una volta,  gli gridava pericolo.
Passarono i secondi. 
I minuti. 
Joey Blow fissava il punto nero dall'altra parte della strada e niente si muoveva.
Forse non c'era nessuno e lui si stava immaginando le cose.
No.
C'era qualcuno nel buio. Lo sentiva. Non si immaginava un cazzo niente.
L'aria gelida gli feriva narici e gola ogni volta che respirava.
Doveva fare qualcosa.

Tebe sentiva una specie di spiffero gelido sulle braccia.
Mmmhhh...aveva dimenticato qualche finestra aperta?
Era in dormiveglia, rannicchiata sotto un piumone fatto direttamente ad Era. Leggero. Impalpabile. Caldo. Avvolgente.
In sottofondo la tv ologramma mandava un qualche programma di musica, che le accarezzava le orecchie.
Le sue ali libere fremettero di piacere. Che sballo sentire l'aria calda toccarle. Che indicibile piacere, meglio che rotolarsi in un letto con un licantropo, e anche qualche umano.
C’erano umani che…mmm….le venne in mente quel criminologo russo tutto d’un pezzo, un gigante biondo  dagli incredibili occhi chiari con cui aveva lavorato pochi mesi prima.
Che delizia farsi avvolgere da quel corpo possente e...Si accoccolò meglio sotto il piumone, senza aprire gli occhi.
Si sentiva leggermente eccitata. E con la pelle un po’ calda.
Sorrise al buio. Il ricordo del gigante biondo dentro di lei, le faceva sempre questo effetto. 
Un effetto come se la sua pelle avesse impresso ogni molecola di quel corpo che…
Tebe infilò la mano sotto i leggeri pantaloni, decidendo se quella sera le bastava un sano selfie o avrebbe potuto chiamare Leonard, sempre una garanzia di successo.
Lo spiffero diventò un tocco, che diventò una scossa fin dentro le ossa.
Scattò fuori dal piumone, volando veloce e toccando il soffitto con le spalle.
Scandagliò immediatamente tutta la stanza e l’ appartamento, compreso le crepe, con una piccola magia di rilevazione, troppo breve e debole, perché un succhia potesse avvertirlo, ma decisiva per rassicurarla. 
In casa, non c’era nessuno.
Tornò a terra e si guardò il braccio destro. Niente, naturalmente. Cosa pensava di trovarci, un tatuaggio fosforescente? la faccia di Minerva che le diceva, Tebe quand'è che cresci?
Andò in cucina a farsi qualcosa di caldo.
Era troppo stressata. Sentiva succhia dappertutto. Perché quello era il tocco di un succhia. O meglio. Il modo con cui lei rilevava i succhia, che non per tutte le fate o il popolo di era, era uguale.
Alcuni ne sentivano l’odore. La puzza di morte. Altri ne sentivano l’odore celestiale, altri ancora li vedevano in mezzo agli umani con una specie di circolino rosso intorno, come una vecchia e Infelice pubblicità umana che parlava di AIDS.
Fissò l’acqua che cominciava a bollire, sotto la fiamma azzurra. Amava le vecchie cucine a gas. Quasi nessuno le voleva più, sostituite da almeno dieci anni ad elettricità solare, ma lei amava il retrò.
Forse perché le ricordava Era. Chissà.
Era. 
Il Libro,0 aveva mutato le sue pagine? 
Tebe cominciava a pensare che mancasse un tassello.
Un qualcosa che…
Avevano deciso di attaccare, e già questo avrebbe dovuto cambiare qualcosa, se non tutto. Alla fine Minerva aveva ceduto ed era stato dato il permesso di cercare anche i Dormienti. E anche questa era una notizia bomba, secondo lei.
E invece no. Il Libro taceva.
Che “aspettasse” il 31 ottobre? Che fosse quella la data come sparti acque per tutti?
Chiuse gli occhi. Che palle. Si sentiva senza via d’uscita. Imprigionata in una storia che non voleva.
E la storia che non voleva era proprio quella che stava vivendo.
Vampiri. Dormienti. Forze del male. Guerre. Battaglie.
Spense il gas, buttando dentro l’acqua una manciata di erbe luminescente di vari colori.
L’acqua sbuffò, e dal centro si levò un piccolo sbuffo verde schiumoso, che per qualche secondo roteò su se stesso come una perfetta tromba marina, per poi sparire subito dopo in un borbottio.
Uscí sul terrazzo, in canotta senza maniche e un paio di morbidi pantaloni banchi alla giapponese, sfidò il gelo notturno andando a bersi la sua miscela di erbe nella notte Parigina.
Faceva davvero, davvero freddo e senza le magiche erbe della tisana di Lunapiena, probabilmente sarebbe congelata in tempo zero. 
Bevve un sorso. Bevve ancora, appoggiandosi sul muretto in pietra a ringhiera, sbirciando sotto.
La strada era deserta. Poca luce dai lampioni ad energia solare, mentre molta dalle olopubblicità sparavano nel buio in maniera sguaiata e violenta.
Vide quattro ragazzi uscire da un locale ridendo, mentre globi di musica rotolavano per strada, per poi spegnersi alla chiusura della porta.
Li seguì con sguardo pigro. 
Com'erano carini i giovani umani. Ma perchè a Min non piacevano? Ma cosa le piaceva poi, a parte i suoi due lupi mannari?
Continuò a seguire con lo sguardo il gruppo di ragazzi, che ridevano, si davano pacche sulle spalle  barcollando un pochino. 
Chiuse gli occhi annusando l'aria, sentendo nitidamente l'odore di Vodka, fragole fresche, lime, zucchero di canna. Sorrise di più. Quanto le piacevano le fragole.
Il sorriso le si gelò sul viso.
Mischiato all' odore di alcol e fragole ce n'era anche un altro.
Aprì gli occhi fissando la strada. I ragazzi erano in pericolo. Non si era immaginata nulla prima. Il tocco che aveva sentito non era la sua immaginazione. 
Li vicino c'era un maledetto succhia, e visto che si arrischiava a cibarsi in maniera così barbara senza preoccuparsi di nulla, era sicuramente giovane. O un reietto.
Tornò in casa, corse in camera, si infilò un paio di scarpe, prese la sua frusta e una manciata di droni che Sbriciolata non le faceva mai mancare.
In un minuto era in strada, giusto in tempo per vedere il primo ragazzo quasi svoltare l'angolo.

Joey Blow decise di usare un pò di tecnologia non convenzionale. Ovvero quella che gli passava Swot. Che ovviamente era illegale.
Era certo che nell'ombra, in quell'angolo della strada ci fosse qualcosa. Non qualcuno. Qualcosa.
Senza nessun movimento del  viso, davanti agli occhi apparvero due lenti olografiche, ed immediatamente ebbe una chiara visione, compreso l'angolo buio di svolta della strada.
Non vide nulla.
Respirò l'aria gelida sobbalzando quasi al rumore improvviso di musica, che aveva squarciato come una zampata l'immobilità della notte. Si girò  e vide quattro ragazzi uscire ridendo da un locale, camminare a zig zag verso...
Joey tornò a guardare l'angolo. Vide un movimento. Veloce. Umano. Ne era sicuro. Non era un cane randagio.
Sentì il cuore accelerare i battiti e il suo corpo tendersi nell'adrenalina.
Ormai il suo istinto suonava come una sirena impazzita.
Non capiva ma sentiva che c'era qualcosa che non andava proprio. E che quei ragazzi erano in pericolo.
Morte.
Uscì dall'ombra sfoderando la sua pistola modificata. Diede un ultima occhiata al piano della dottoressa e la vide guardare i ragazzi.
Vide spegnersi il sorriso sul suo volto. Diventare preoccupato. E fissare pure lei la fine della strada.
Il metallo nelle sue mani sembrava vivo, e tutto diventó irreale. Strano. Al rallentatore, quando la dottoressa sparì dalla sua visuale e lui girò la testa verso i ragazzi in un tempo che gli sembrò assurdamente lungo.
Loro camminavano lenti. Ridendo. Si girò ancora e vide la patologa uscire dal portone vestita in uno strano modo. Strano perchè considerato che erano 12 gradi sottozero lei era in canottiera rosa senza maniche e un paio di pantaloni larghi tipo quelli dei lottatori giapponesi, ma la cosa più strana fu vederla lanciare in aria una manciata di piccole sfere, che subito sparirono.
Joey le riconobbe all'istante. Droni. Droni di ricerca. Swot li aveva bollati così ma non aveva capito cosa ricercassero, non aveva mai visto nulla di simile e lo teneva come un gadget inutile con cui far giocare il suo ratto domestico, un robo di tre chili geneticamente modificato.
Lui invece lo aveva studiato a lungo, obbedendo come sempre al suo istinto, ma alla fine si era arreso.
Sembrava davvero solo un gadget inutile.
Invece no.
Cercavano davvero qualcosa. E quel qualcosa era lo stesso che aveva percepito lui senza quelle sottospecie di palline cinesi. Perché fluttuavano proprio verso il vicololo. 
Appena lei lo superò il tempo riprese a scorrere normale e lui si scoprí ad in seguirla correndo. 

 -Hei ragazzi!- li chiamò Tebe
Loro si fermarono, continuando a ridere -Hai bisogno fata?- le disse quello che sembrava più grande scoppiando a ridere insieme ai suoi amici.
Tebe alzò per un istante gli occhi al cielo. Forse aveva ragione Minerva. Gli umani non erano per nulla carini, ma continuò a camminare verso di loro - Volevo avvertirvi che quel vicolo non porta da nessuna parte e ci sono dei lavori. E' pericoloso.-
-Lo sappiamo ma la natura chiama.- altro scoppio di risa.
Tebe non capì la battuta. Che natura poteva chiamare quattro ragazzi dentro un vicolo buio?
Uno, quello dall'aria più sfrontata si toccò il pacco - Dobbiamo sgonfiare la pompa bella. Vuoi un disegnino? Magari potresti darci pure una mano.-
Tebe sentì la frusta di energia vibrare. Una bella frustata cadauno gliel' avrebbe data volentieri ma sentiva i succhia diventare impazienti. Avrebbero attaccato entro breve, incuranti di tutto.
I droni di Sbriciolata ne avevano individuati due. Esattamente nel vicolo. 
Affamati. Poco lucidi. E giovani.
Pericolosi ma facili da abbattere. Anche per lei.
 -Per essere dei ragazzini siete un pò maleducati.- la voce dal lieve accento tedesco ebbe il potere di fare zittire tutti.
Tebe si voltò verso l'uomo.
Oh no. Ci mancava solo il turista testosteronico pronto a menare le mani. Cazzo. E aveva pure degli strani occhiali ad ologramma per la visione notturna.
Ecco. Un fissato. Un giustiziere della notte svitato e magari fatto di qualche droga sintetica.
Poteva usare la magia, ipnotizzarlo e spedirlo a casa a dormire, ma non c'era tempo.
Vide con la coda dell'occhio uno dei ragazzi cominciare a tirare giù la cerniera dei jeans pronto a svuotare la pompa.
Ed entrare nel vicolo.
 -Merda.- disse Tebe. Al quel tizio avrebbe pensato dopo.
La sua frusta di energia si liberò nell'aria in un lampo blu cobalto mentre con la mano libera fece un gesto verso i ragazzi che improvvisamente ebbero sopra le loro teste una specie di coroncina di luce bianca, che poco dopo si dissolse in una pioggia sottile di scintille, per poi sparire.
Subito dopo voltarono la schiena al vicolo e come in trance, cominciando ad allontanarsi, senza voltarsi indietro.

Joey Blow rimase un attimo interdetto alla vista della frusta. E alle coroncine di luci che poi scendevano a pioggia e…Gli vennero in mente i vecchi film della Disney, per poi pensare che probabilmente la patologa aveva una doppia vita al Circo. Fruste, effetti ottici e ipnosi, erano pesanti indizi di una vita circense.
Si rese conto da solo di avere pensato ad una stronzata. Ok joey, si disse, non stai capendo un cazzo. Segui il tuo istinto. Prese un respiro e decise di accantonare ogni domanda e con la pistola in pugno, si infilò nel vicolo pure lui, dietro Tebe.
E quello che vide, riuscì per un attimo a stupirlo ancora.
Aveva davanti due uomini, a circa dieci metri. Uomini? Si, sembravano uomini ma la sua mente urlava no. Un gigantesco no. Un no irrazionale. Potevano essere solo uomini. Che altro?
Vampiri
-Toglietevi di li, alzatevi, mani in alto. SUBITO!- gli urlò avvicinandosi, tentando di ignorare la parola che gli  era deflagrata in testa.
Teneva la pistola puntata al cranio di entrambi, inginocchiati in terra, chini sul corpo del ragazzo immobile.
Non capiva cosa stessero facendo, sembrava che lo…mordessero, come…come…
Vampiri.
Non diede un secondo avvertimento. Sparò direttamente in testa a quello di destra e prima ancora che il corpo toccasse l’asfalto, sparò all'altro.
-Metti via quell'arma, mammifero! Chi cazzo sei, il vendicatore solitario?-  Tebe gli diede un colpo al braccio, parandosi davanti.
Lui fissò la patologa, visibilmente arrabbiata. -Non disturbarti a ringraziarmi. Bella frusta. Lavori al Circo?-
-Ringraziarti? Ringraziarti di che, di avere sparato in pieno centro a Parigi senza nemmeno avere messo un silenziatore?-
Lui era sempre più stupito. Quella li lo stava cazziando? Lei. Cazziava. Lui? E gli suggeriva pure un silenziatore? 
No. Niente domande. Dopo. 
La ignorò e si avvicinò al groviglio di corpi. Allontanò con un calcio il primo cadavere, che rotolò scomposto sull'asfalto umido.
Nella fioca luce vide la faccia spappolata dal foro di uscita e...zanne?
Ignorò anche quello. 
Dopo.
Si chinò verso il ragazzo, gli toccò la giugulare ma. Niente. Nessun battito.
-Togliti di lì.- gli intimò Tebe alle spalle.
-Sei un pò troppo chiacchiera per i miei gusti.-
-Ti sto dando un avvertimento da amica. Ti conviene davvero toglierti di li.-
Joey riguadagnò la posizione eretta, guardandola. -Credo sia morto.-
-Questo è quello che pensi tu.- rispose lei con una strana luce negli occhi chiarissimi.
-Non è che lo penso io. E' scientificamente provato che se un cuore non batte si è morti.-
Mentre lo diceva però, sentiva che...forse... Si girò a guardare il cadavere del ragazzo. E poi quello dei due uomini a cui aveva sparato. Vide uno di loro muoversi.
Muoversi?
No. Non era possibile. Forse uno spasmo post mortem o...un altro movimento. La mano. No. Si stava immaginando tutto. Eppure...Anche l'altro si stata muovendo. Fece un passo indietro. Si sentiva...confuso. -Che cazzo è?-
Si affiancò a Tebe che faceva schioccare la frusta in maniera minacciosa.
-Vuoi davvero saperlo? Ma si, te lo dico, tanto poi ti resetto la memoria...-
-Resetti la memoria?- vide il primo a cui aveva sparato rialzarsi improvvisamente. Del cranio sfondato nemmeno l'ombra. Gli sparò di nuovo, in pieno petto. Vide quel corpo assorbire il colpo con un lieve sussulto. Lo vide ridere. Zanne. - Cristo santissimo. Ma che cazzo sono...-
-Vampiri.-
Blow sentí un brivido gelido tagliargli la spina dorsale, ma nello stesso tempo, nell' assurdità di quello che stava vedendo e ascoltando, aveva la sensazione di aver trovato cosa cercava. Strinse le mascelle e senza abbassare l arma chiese -D'accordo. Si uccidono con croci, paletti e acqua benedetta? perchè se la tua risposta è si non sono attrezzato.-
Tebe si girò un istante a guardarlo.
Non stava avendo una reazione umana normale. Certo. Era stupito. Probabilmente spaventato. Ma era decisamente calmo per la situazione. Come se...
Chi era? Solo pochi umani erano pronti ad accettare di pancia una realtà come quella, ed erano umani come Thoshi, dotati di un qualcosa che li faceva vedere oltre gli occhi e che in qualche modo li aveva spinti a cercare. Che questo umano avesse il Dono? Lo avrebbe appurato dopo. Ora c erano cose piú urgenti da affrontare -Devi sparagli in testa. A tutti. Compreso il ragazzino. Poi ci penso io a farli a pezzi e farli sparire. - rispose Tebe, facendo schioccare la frusta minacciosamente, senza smettere di fissarlo negli occhi.
Joey le rimandò lo sguardo. –Poi quello psicopatico che si crede il giustiziere della notte sarei io.- le rispose tranquillo, mentre sparò un colpo, sfracellando il cranio del primo vampiro. -Ho un bel po' di domande da farti Moira 2.0, ma per ora mi limito ad eseguire gli ordini. Meno uno. Quanto tempo abbiamo prima che si rimettano in piedi?-
-Tempo scaduto. Ah, non farti mordere, se no faccio sparire pure te.-
Joey si concesse un sorrisino sarcastico, mirando al secondo vampiro che si stava rialzando. -Io ti copro. Tu squarta e fai sparire.-
Sparò ancora, pensando che la prossima volta che Swot gli raccontava di avere visto Dumbo spararsi di anfetamina in vena vendutagli da Bambi, lui ci avrebbe creduto.


Un ora dopo  Joey Blow osservava la donna muoversi silenziosa come un ombra per casa, quella casa che lui per due notti aveva tentato di violare.
Se gli avessero detto che ci sarebbe entrato invitato, non ci avrebbe creduto.
Beh. Nemmeno ai vampiri avrebbe creduto. E nemmeno che una frusta potesse essere meglio di una sega elettrica, se usata dalle mani giuste.
E la patologa aveva un vero dono per la dissezione, gli sarebbe piaciuto vederla all' opera.
Si stiracchió un pó sul divano, ringraziando mentalmente la patologa per avergli permesso di farsi una doccia. Far sparire i corpi e poi consegnarli ai…Pulitori, come li aveva chiamati lei, non era stato un lavoro pulito, e sembravano reduci da una strage.
La doccia lo aveva lavato, ma continuava ad essere leggermente frastornato. Ed eccitato. 
Stava facendo fatica a non mettere sotto torchio quella strana tipa, perché l adrenalina che gli aveva dato la consapevolezza di non essere un pazzo visionario,lo faceva andare a mille e voleva sapere quanto piú possibile, adesso.
Sorrise leggermente. No Joey, non sei un pazzo fuori di testa e le sensazioni inspiegabili che ogni tanto lo divoravano,  ora stavano confluendo in qualcosa di terreno e spiegabile. 
nonostante  un livello di adrenalina costantemente in rialzo.
Tebe gli spezzò il filo del ragionamento, chiedendogli se desiderava un altra brodaglia zuccherosa e rifiutò di nuovo.
Si sedette su un divano in cui sprofondò leggermente, sia per la sua corporatura sia per il fatto che era incredibilmente morbido.
-A questo punto dimmi cosa vuoi bere perchè non ho tempo di farti la lista.-
Joey alzò gli occhi –Che cazzo sta succedendo?.-
Tebe rimandò il suo sguardo. Sembrava pensierosa. 
Joey non sapeva davvero cosa aspettarsi, ma era pronto a tutto. O quasi.
-Sei una vampira?- le chiese ancora, ma nella sua testa sapeva già la risposta. Non era sicuramente umana ma non aveva campanelli di allarme. 
E lui. Del suo istinto. Si fidava. Sempre.
Lei rise, dirigendosi verso un mobile chiaro dalla strana fattura. Sembrava anche leggermente fosforescente.
Si stropicciò gli occhi, tentando di non farsi distrarre da tutto lo strano che vedeva intorno.
Lei si voltò seria. Socchiuse gli occhi a fessura e Joey vide un improvviso bagliore in quegli occhi chiari, un qualcosa che...
-Puoi uscire sul terrazzo e descrivermi il cielo?- gli disse improvvisamente.
Lui aggrottò la fronte. Uscire sul terrazzo e descriverle il cielo? -Eh?- 
-Il cielo. Descrivermi il cielo. Vuoi che ti faccia il labiale? Linguaggio dei segni?-
-Come cazzo vuoi che sia il cielo, come dieci minuti fa. Basso e cupo. Sembra di toccarlo.- si fermó un attimo. Come per trovare le parole giuste. Poi continuó - sembra vivo.-
-Chi sei tu.- sibiló Tebe, socchiudendo gli occhi.
Joey sentí l' atmosfera intorno cambiare. L'aria come carica di elettricità e un vago sentore di pericolo penetrargli ogni cellula.
Fece aderire meglio la schiena sul divano e quando sentí il metallo della pistola tatuarsi sulla pelle, riuscí a rilassarsi leggermente.
Poi si alzó,  cominciando a parlare.
- Sono un detective della Omicidi di Berlino.-
-Berlino?- lo interruppe Tebe.
Lui annuì. –Si. Berlino. Devo farti il labiale? Linguaggio dei segni?-
Tebe inarcó un sopracciglio alla non tanto velata presa in giro, ma poi la vide sprofondare in un mare di pensieri e non riusciva ad intuirne nemmeno uno, se non che Berlino era una sorpresa. 
-E cosa ci fai a Parigi?- era tornata, e lo stava fissando con molta attenzione, anche se la sensazione di pericolo aleggiava sempre nell'aria.
Decise di essere schematico. –per dirtela tutta non so perché sono qui. Ho seguito un istinto che mi fa compagnia da mesi. Tre casi nel mio distretto di omicidi uguali. Corpi completamente prosciugati del sangue e senza ferite apparenti, e casi che mi hanno tolto poche ore dopo. L’ultimo tre giorni fa.  E le mie ricerche mi hanno portato qui. Da te. –
-E ti chiami?-
-Joey blow.-
-Dammi cinque minuti. Torno subito. E non toccare niente. Questo posto è pieno di incantesimi di protezione.-
E sparì oltre una porta.



Tebe fissava l’orizzonte scuro e i tetti di Parigi, cercando di riordinare i pensieri.
L’umano aveva il Dono.  Ma quale?  E poi  sarebbe diventato un loro alleato o invece…
Si affidò  alla statistica. Erano stati pochissimi nei secoli gli umani che avevano tradito il Dono “buono” ed erano passati al lato oscuro della forza di guerre stellari memoria, e viceversa, a parte i Dormienti ovviamente, ma quella era un'altra storia.
Gli umani con il Dono, ad un certo punto venivano come chiamati. Ma erano già predestinati.
Quell’umano era stato trovato da lei, e lei indiscutibilmente, era dalla parte dei buoni.
Buono chiama Dono buono. Male chiama Dono oscuro. La sapevano pure i Sassi di Lothar.
Quindi le statistiche erano a suo favore, ed era certa che il Gran Consiglio non avrebbe fatto nessuno ostruzionismo per addestrare l’umano (era palese lo avrebbero arruolato nelle file dei Guerrieri) e quindi metterlo al corrente di un po’ di cosette, ma sarebbero passati almeno due giorni.
Troppi forse.
Chiuse gli occhi, tentando di pensare.
Minerva, se lo avesse saputo, non avrebbe tardato rappresaglie. E poteva capirla. Si stavano creando troppe eccezioni nelle regole millenarie che avevano sempre governato il popolo di Era e il rapporto con gli umani e i Dormienti, e ora, in una manciata di mesi, tutto era stato soverchiato, ed era come se non ci fossero più certezze su nulla.
Almeno la legge, doveva essere rispettata.
Tebe si girò verso la porta, dove al di là c’era l’umano. Sentiva attraverso l’aria il battito del suo cuore, leggermente accelerato ma nulla di strano.  Inspirò profondamente dal naso e allungò la sua mente oltre la porta, che rotolò come un onda impalpabile attraverso un largo corridoio, per poi avvolgere l’umano che fissava oltre la porta finestra.
Si concentrò, e si apprestò ad entrargli nei pensieri. E nell’anima.
Una grande lavagna nera.
Chiuse gli occhi concentrandosi di piú.
Niente, non riusciva ad entrare. Eppure era facile con gli umani. Lo sapeva fare benissimo pure lei, ed era tutto dire.
Riprovó.
Ancora niente. 
Sbuffó infastidita.
Come cazzo era possibile?
Un lampo le illuminó le sinapsi, accellerando il battito del suo cuore.
Forse quell' umano era uno Schermatore.
Come Erab e pochi altri. 
Sentí l' adrenalina  scorrerle nelle vene al posto del sangue e decise di fare un test.
Se fosse stato cosí, era un gran bel colpo.
Pochissimi umani e pochi eraniani avevano il dono naturale delle schermatura. E per naturale intendeva senza magia.
E per le operazioni di intelligence era basilare.
Anche i migliori  incantesimi di schermatura lasciavano una flebile traccia che grazie alla grande dea era avvertita solo da maghi e vampiri veramente potenti ma era pur sempre un rischio anche se minimo.
Ma gli Schermatori naturali erano irrilevabili a tutti. E nei tutti c'era anche il popolo di Era.
Uscì dalla stanza. Doveva saperlo subito, e se avesse avuto il minimo sentore che il dono dell'umano fosse stato inquinato dalla parte stronza di quella futura guerra...
Beh...I Pulitori avrebbero avuto altro lavoro.
Anzi. Avrebbero fatto tutto il lavoro. 
Lei non uccideva umani inermi. Nemmeno per la sacra causa di Era.


Quando tornó nel salone open space, vide Joey blow fissare la porta della cucina.
_Tebin Tebina, piccola fatina, devi mangiare gli smerilli  o molti trilli continueranno!
Preso vieni, o fra poco apriremo il frigo e ti seguiremo in ogni rigo!
_
Tebe socchiuse gli occhi, scuotendo il capo.
L' incantesimo filastrocca  di Thia all'opera, direttamente dal frigo.
Meglio andare a mangiare subito uno di quei cosi, o la filastrocca sarebbe continuata, aumentando di tono e sovrapponendo voci sempre piú aggressive e quelle dolci e bambinesche di quel momento.
-Tranquillo. Nessun pericolo. É solo un incantesimo che mi ricorda che oggi non ho preso le vitamine.-
Gli passó vicino e sparí in cucina.
Lui la seguí, la vide aprire il frigo e tirare fuori un sacchettino che si dimenava come un pazzo.
Joey sopprimette l'istinto di prendere la pistola e puntarla contro...
Respiró profondamente. 
Giá, puntarla dove? Contro un sacchetto appena uscito dal frigo?
-Che cazzo c'é lí dentro?-
Tebe chiuse il frigo, non prima di avere preso anche una bottiglia d'acqua.
-Smerilli.-  rispose tranquilla mentre appoggiava il sacchetto ballonzolante  e l acqua sul tavolo. Prese due bicchieri e appoggió anch'essi sul tavolo, invitandolo a sedersi.
-Certo. Smerilli. Tutto chiaro. Chi non conosce gli Smerilli?- si sedette, fissando il sacchetto che almeno aveva smesso di suonare e cantare.
Ora gli scappava un po da ridere. La situazione era semplicemente assurda.
-Li mangi gli yogurt, Blow?-
-No. -
-Male, fanno benissimo....- gli piazzó davanti il bicchiere colmo d'acqua, e poi sfioró il nodo del sacchetto che subito cominció sciogliersi da solo, in un tripudio di lucine e brillantini svolazzanti. Naturalmente rosa.
L'uomo sbatte gli occhi, leggermente inquieto. 
-Non ti preoccupare giustiziere, gli Smerilli non mordono. E non  sono pericolosi. -
Lui fissava il sacchetto da dove stavano uscendo...Strinse gli occhi avvicinando il viso.
-Vermi giganti? Gli Smerilli sono dei super vermi?-
Rise. Di gusto.
Tebe ne catturó uno che si contorceva tra le sue dita come un ossesso. 
-Sembrano vermi ma in effetti sono l'equivalente umano dei vostri fermenti lattici. Tieni. C'é uno anche per te. -  e gli piazzó uno smerillo grasso e dimenante davanti agli occhi.
Lui non si mosse.
Lei alzó gli occhi al cielo - Avanti, ti ripeto che non sono vermi,  vedi?- 
Ora lo smerillo era a due centimetri dai suoi occhi. 
-Vedi che non hanno occhi e bocca?- insistette lei.
-Si muovono.- rispose infine Joey, con tono piatto.
-Certo che si muovono, ma non perché sono vivi. Dentro questi salsicciotti croccanti ci sono un sacco di materie prime vitali che interagiscono fra loro e formando sostanze assolutamente benefiche che...-
-Non mi interessa sapere perché si muovono. Io quella roba non la metto in bocca.-
Tebe fece spallucce, e si infilò in bocca lo smerillo.
Joey osservò attentamente le espressioni della donna avendo la certezza di avere preso la decisione giusta.
Saranno stati anche fermenti lattici dopati e nulla piú, ma la faccia della patologa era una maschera di disgusto.
-O santa madre!- esclamò alla fine Tebe tossiccchiando e bevendo acqua come se fosse stata nel deserto. Si asciugó anche una lacrima. -Bene, ora che il rito smerillo é compiuto, io e te facciamo due chiacchiere.-
-Sono qui per questo- rispose asciutto, trattenendosi dal concludere la frase con un disagiata che non sei altro - e sono tutto orecchie.-
Tebe gli sorrise sorniona,  reclinando leggermente il capo -Strano, da quello che ho intravisto prima mi sembri tutto pacco.- e scoppió a ridere. -Scusa, non ho resistito alla battuta. Ora peró la storia te la racconto.


----------

